# Tucker, Fauna, and Cali



## Carolyn

Saying Hello...


----------



## Carolyn

Cali-Girl


----------



## Carolyn

Cali's first day in Connecticut.


----------



## Carolyn

So thirsty after the plane ride from California...


----------



## bunsforlife

Oh she is a beautiful lady! Lookit those eyelashes =D

Tucker Town is expanding yay!


----------



## Carolyn

Check out The Look on Fauna...


----------



## Cher

GOOD GRAVY!! I posted too soon on the other thread Auntie!

She is drop dead gorgeous!! (but I am soooooo biased, since you now have Elf and Jezebel's sister at your house..hehehe)

What a beauty~Is she tipped?

Cher


----------



## Carolyn

It's going to take some time before I can havethem all out together. Tried it for a brief moment and Tuckerwent after Cali. I have to let them get used to each other'ssmells so will scatter their free time. Tucker sure does knowhe's King.


----------



## Carolyn

Cher? Tipped?? If that means is she spayed, yes. Otherwise, please transcribe. :?

Tucker enjoys shackin up with Fauna...


----------



## Cher

YEEHAW finally the black~beauty prince on his own, establishing his turf is he? Such a regal fellow, I do adore his look. 

Cher


----------



## Carolyn

Yup...it's love for sure....


----------



## Cher

Tipped is a new word I made up (I think) LOL,since I do not know all the bunny breeding lingo for their fur typesect...it describes her fur~ how it is slightly darker coloured on theends giving her a *just got back from the haredressers* look 

Cher


----------



## Carolyn

*Cher wrote: *


> YEEHAWfinally the black~beauty prince on his own, establishing his turf ishe? Such a regal fellow, I do adore his look.
> 
> Cher


Regal, you say?? Naaaahhh - Not Tucker!


----------



## Carolyn

*Cher wrote: *


> Tippedis a new word I made up (I think) LOL, since I do not know all thebunny breeding lingo for their fur types ect...it describes her fur~how it is slightly darker coloured on the ends giving her a *just gotback from the haredressers* look
> 
> Cher




Yup! That's our girl, Cher!

A hairdresser couldn't match her colors if she tried!

Kisses to my girls, Jade and Jez.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Just you wait tilBunnyMommy gets a look at those ears! She will be soooo in love withCali!

Carolyn, she is_beautiful_!The one makes her look soclassyand regal. I can see where it would beodd in a way for youthough, with her being built so much differently than the other twh, the look on Fauna's face! :shock:The photo of Tucker ispriceless! 

I adore the photo of Fauna and Tuckertogether!

I don't know that I would have believed thata few months ago when there were the "who's the boss" battles goingon!

Raspberry


----------



## Cher

What is the weight difference between them?

(yes...including the ears'n'all)


----------



## NightPoet00

They're so sweet! How did you make Tucker and Fauna's cage? It looks nice!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:shock:I WANT! Oh how lucky you are, I'm so happy for you and wish you all the best of times. 

P.S.- I loved Fauna's look in that picture where she's outside Cali's cage!


----------



## pamnock

*Cher wrote: *


> Tippedis a new word I made up (I think) LOL, since I do not know all thebunny breeding lingo for their fur types ect...it describes her fur~how it is slightly darker coloured on the ends giving her a *just gotback from the haredressers* look
> 
> Cher




In the Flemish the color is known as "Sandy", which is the same colorgenetically as Chestnut Agouti, Copper, Castor and Gray in otherbreeds. The coat is "ticked" with with black tipped guardhairs. When blowing into the coat, it will show a orangeintermediate band with a slate blue undercolor. Very pretty!

Looking at the regal photo of Tucker, I'm imagining this is all going to his head.. .

with him now having a harem . .. LOL



Pam


----------



## Buck Jones

She is a cutie, no doubt! Looks likeshe is settling right in, too. Glad the transition in TuckerTown is progressing smoothly.

Buck


----------



## luna21

What a beautiful girl you have there Carolyn!!Tucks is the king of the castle!!!!LOL


----------



## Flopsy

She's beautiful!


----------



## rabbitgirl

YAY!! Congrats!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn

If anyone told me a week ago that I'd have a 6-month old Flemish Giantbaby girl by today, I would've told you that you were certifiably Nutsand I would've lost a bundle of cash betting on it. Thanks for thecompliments. 



*bunsforlife*: Her eyelashes are stunning. They are as black and long as the night. 

*Cher*: She's about 8 lbs. The doctor weighed her in at 3.6 kg. soI just have to look at the conversion chart. Tucker is 4.4, I believe -Buck Jones can check me on that, and Fauna is 3.8. 

*Raspberry Swirl*: I just can't get over her size! :shock: I havea rug in the living room, but they have to get there. As you can see bythe pictures of Tucker Lane, it's made of wooden streets. Poor babygirl, Cali, is trying to maneuver her big feet on the slippery floor,but she's learning. She looks so adorable. Just like Bambi trying towalk on ice. Her back left foot goes out and down, while her back rightfoot goes up and out. So cute! The other two know that they have toslow down on the wood and you have to start out lightly. She'll learn.She goes to give a big jump on the wood and she gets all bollixed up.Trimming her nails should prove interesting - to say the least!

*NightPoet*: I didn't make that cage. It was a gift to Tucker fromAunt Bunny (the other name for The Missus) and Uncle Buck.

*Pamnock*: Thank you so much for explaining her hair to me. WhenBuck asked me last night, I thought she was a fawn color, but theHealth Certificate says her color is Sand, but she does look copper,blue, with black tips. Especially now since she's shedding.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

I imagine she'll grow into her tail, ears, and feet because they'rejust so proportionally huge compared to the rest of her. She looks ahare to me with ears so big. 

She's very beautiful.

Tucker definitely is protective of Fauna and I at the moment, although- Cali just moved and he went racing over to see if things were undercontrol. 

He's moody, but he's a good Mayor in this Town.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

I tell you Carolyn, I am so tempted to come andvisit Tucker Town to see those cuties of yours. =)they are just the cutest little buns in the world!


----------



## Carolyn

Bunsforlife,

You and your man are welcome here any time. The door is open.

There's always the Boathouse Bunny party in July, but truth be told,Buck Jones and the Missus really want to meet Cali so they might be intown in early December. Would love to have you and yours for lunch.



-Carolyn


----------



## Delphinum

Aw I wish I lived in the US (they'll only let mypartner work if we moved there though :X Just coz Ihaven't finished my degree yet!!)coz I want to visit you andyour buns! Cali is so gorgeous!! Bet you're pleasedto have 3 lovely babies to take care of!  Wedefinately need to see more pictures in the future! LOL


----------



## Carolyn

Well, Delphinum, 

When you can make it to the States, be sure to stop in to Tucker Town.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Flemish Giants should come with a Warning for folks that are going to adopt one.

WARNING: BEWARE OF THE GIANT BINKY! :shock:

You definitely have to get out of the way! :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

To MyBunnyBoys,

I knew you, of all people, would get a kick out of Fauna's face.There's more where that picture came from. She gave me that look a'few' times.

Fauna sends her love.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Carolyn,

Watch out! Tucker is the boss of that town and soon he'll have Calidoing his bidding. Incase you haven't quite noticed, she's big! lol,the rabbits may take over Tucker Town yet!

Tucker is one lucky bun! He's got 3 girls all to himself! :shock:My boys are green with envy.

No worries sweet baby Fauna, I'll rescue my baby girl if Mom neglects to give you the love you deserve!


----------



## pamnock

Congrats on the adoption of your stunning newbaby Carolyn! I have really enjoyed the photos -- she's anelegant creature.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn

MyBunnyBoys: I'll take good care of your family...I promise.

* * * * * *

Pamnock: Thank you so much for more than just this post. You gave methe strength and the courage to go through with the adoption of Cali. 

She truly is an elegant creature. 

She gave me kisses tonight. My heart jumped over the moon when she did. 

Her size intimidates me, but her personality is so fragile.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

I enjoy the mandolin type breeds (I judged GiantChins yesterday). They have such a graceful beauty and suchwonderful personalities.

Pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

Aw, what a pretty girl! 

I don't get to come here much, it seems like every time I do, Carolyn, you've got a new bun!! 

It makes me want to get another one...lol it's like one isn't enough,BUT, I know Peppy wouldn't like it, he loves to be my spoiled boy justway to much! 

Congrats on the new beauty  I'm sure all 3 of them will be great pals with time!

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Gabby

she sure is a beautiful girl....Glad she arrived safe and sound.. more pictures please lol


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh,oh!!!!!!

EARS!EARS!!!!!!!!!!

ME LOVEEARS!!!!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy

This is absolutely the most PRECIOUSphoto!  The Three Musketeers with Tucks asreigning potentate ... I LOVE it!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy

Uhhhhhh ... me no think Missy is happy ...


----------



## BunnyMommy

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It'sgoing to take some time before I can have them all outtogether. Tried it for a brief moment and Tucker went afterCali. I have to let them get used to each other's smells sowill scatter their free time. Tucker sure does know he'sKing.



Oh, mercy!!! :shock: I can't believe that my sweet Tucks would go after Cali! 

I'm sure that everything will be fine once they get used to each other. 

I love this particular photo of Tucks.


----------



## mygrl2k3

She is so pretty. I am glad you took her in. 

Cristy


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh, oh, oh!!! All hail theKing!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Just you wait til BunnyMommygets a look at those ears! She will be soooo in love withCali!
> 
> 
> Raspberry


You got that right, Raspberry!!!


----------



## Pepper

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Cali's first day in Connecticut.


She's a beauty.Whatkind of rabbit is she?She's a lot bigger then Tucker&amp; Fauna.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> WARNING: BEWARE OF THE GIANT BINKY! :shock:
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Dying while I picture that one!

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock

I can only imagine thatgraceful girl can be a bull in a china shop at times! 

I couldn't believe the mess on my porch when my Checkered Giant decidedhe had issues with my mums being imprisoned in pots, so he took it uponhimself to liberate them :X



Pam


----------



## Ty-bee

Aww Carolyn she's beautiful!! Well they all are!Love the picture of Tucker in the basket. Oh the picture of Cali out onthe rug makes me want to just cover her in hugs &amp; kisses. Soglad things are going so well with her!


----------



## BunnyMommy

Pam, that Checkered Giant is a real beauty.


----------



## pamnock

Thank you -- he's an absolute doll baby 



Pam


----------



## Lissa

How adorable!


----------



## Carolyn

*pamnock wrote: *


> Ican only imagine thatgraceful girl can be a bull in a chinashop at times!
> 
> I couldn't believe the mess on my porch when my Checkered Giant decidedhe had issues with my mums being imprisoned in pots, so he took it uponhimself to liberate them :X
> 
> 
> 
> Pam





Too Funny, Pam! I remember this picture of your baby, but Ididn't realize he was a Giant as well! Is there a rabbit outthere that you haven't owned? He certainly is a beauty - andso proud to let the world see how gorgeous he really is. 

Little concerned about the feed - Showrabbits said that technicallythey should have 18% protein in their feed, currently, the PurinaRabbit Chow I'm giving her is 16%. Will supplement her dietto catch up. 

Tucker's poops have gotten small. Stress? Keeping an eye on him.

-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird

lovelyl rabbit,i havent seen a flemish yet that didnt have a great temperment.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn

*bluebird wrote:*


> lovelyl rabbit,i havent seen a flemish yet that didnt have agreat temperment.bluebird




Thanks bluebird! 

I have to admit, she's pretty intimidating!! If she everdecided to bite, she'd take one big chunk out of you! 

She doesn't know how scary she looks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

I am jealous!!!! 

She is such a beauty Carolyn. You must be so excited to have her, andeven more so that everyone is getting along. I want I want I want!

I called my husband in to look at her and the first thing out of his mouth: "Look at those ears!" 

Also, I love the other pics you posted.


----------



## Lissa

So you have three house rabbits now? :shock:


----------



## lanna21974

Congratulations on your new bunny. She's adorable!! 

Lanna


----------



## babymommy

They are all three just beatiful. I love the picture of Fauna, she looks a little miffed.


----------



## pamnock

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Is there a rabbit out there that you haven't owned?




Many of the unique breeds I have were gifts from friends. Itgives me the opportunity to study the breeds "hands on" and helps me tobetter understand their breed standard.

One of my favorites is the brown Silver that I have. TheSilvers are rather rare, but I did have an opportunity to judge them ata show in the spring. I'll have to take some photos of mine-- they have a beautiful coat. I also have a Silver Fox -- avery large breed that is quite different from the Silver and alsorather uncommon.

Others in the barn include our two primary breeds, the Holland Lop andDwarf Hotot, as well as Himalayans, Netherland Dwarfs, Tans, Satin,French Lop, New Zealand White, English Angoras, English Spots and MiniRex. I would love to acquire a red Belgian Hare -- not anaccepted variety, but very beautiful.

We also hadBeverens years ago. I'm sure I'll alsohave a few Polish in the barn soon, as a friend has offered me some toplay around with.

Pam


----------



## AnnaS

Congradulations, she is a beauty.


----------



## Carolyn

*pamnock wrote:*


> Looking at the regal photo of Tucker, I'm imagining this isall going to his head.. .
> 
> with him now having a harem . .. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Lissa

OMG! That face!!


----------



## Stephanie

I think it's time to plan another BunnyNapping here. I'm way too jealous, what about everyone else? 

You in BunnyMommy?


----------



## Carolyn

Tucker says: "You'll never get me! I snub my nose at you Nappers!" 

(Had to put the harness on him because he was impossible about going tobed at night. I don't worry about you bunnynappers becausehe's so fast, you can't catch him.)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Ithink it's time to plan another BunnyNapping here. I'm way too jealous,what about everyone else?
> 
> You in BunnyMommy?


I'm in, but only if I get Fauna!

Carolyn,

We wont have any problems catching Tucker, he loves his Aunt BunnyMommy!


----------



## Lissa

Hehe! Too funny Carolyn!


----------



## LuvaBun

Carolyn, these are the best photos I've seen ofTucker, and Fauna's indignant look is priceless. I agree with everyonethat Cali is totally beautiful - she looks so huge in the photo withTucker and Fauna. Good luck with the bondingprocess - Jan


----------



## Carolyn

Pepper wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Cali's first day inConnecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty.What kind of rabbit is she?She's? alot bigger then Tucker & Fauna.
Click to expand...



Sorry Pepper, I missed this question. 
She's a Flemish Giant. She's got a lot more growing to do.



She's as sweet as Fauna.

She's a good girl, and her size is Very Intimidating to me. She's as sweet as they come though.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote: *


> She's as sweet as Fauna.
> 
> -Carolyn


Liar.


----------



## *nepo*

CongratulationsCarolynyouare very lucky. Be very careful there are a lot of jealous people outthere!


----------



## Carolyn

Lissa wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> She's as sweet as Fauna.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.?
Click to expand...



You're Absolutely Right, Mrs. Lissa. I should preface that by saying, 

"Right Now, she's as sweet as Fauna."

Thanks Lissa.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*nepo* wrote:


> Congratulations?Carolyn?you are very lucky.Be very careful there are a lot of jealous people outthere!



I see that, *nepo*.

Tucker Town isn't easily found on a map.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Tell that baby boythat his Auntie Raspberry is happy to see him living life the way hewas born to live it!


----------



## Carolyn

You so 'get it', Raspberry. You are like a rabbit whisperer. You know what these rabbits are saying!

Touche! (with the accent over the e)

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## BunnyMommy

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Ithink it's time to plan another BunnyNapping here. I'm way too jealous,what about everyone else?
> 
> You in BunnyMommy?


----------



## Stephanie

I knew I could count on you BunnyMommy. Mwhahahahahhahah!

I mean....yes, the plot thickens. Tucker Town will be breached!


----------



## babydoshia

What?!!!!???!! I'm gone like a week and come back, and now Carolyn has a Flemish??!?!?!!!



You just couldn't control yourself could you Carolyn? lol



I'm feeling the urge to have a FG picture war. 

Good luck. How old is she? I'm too lazy to read.

-Madelon


----------



## pamnock

I knew this would happen -- I told Carolyn awhile ago that she had a big heart and there was room for more bunns.(She was adamant that the size of her"family" was just fineas it was).

A Flemish? We just didn't know her heart was _that_ big! LOL



Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*pamnock wrote: *


> Iknew this would happen -- I told Carolyn a while ago that she had a bigheart and there was room for more bunns. (She was adamant that the sizeof her"family" was just fine as it was).
> 
> A Flemish? We just didn't know her heart was _that_ big! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


I've always known how big hearted she is,but now that I know how open she is to changing her family size, I'mseriously considering sending her a couple of large UPS packages by theweekend. The dietary requirement lists for these beasts will be farless stringent, you will need pizza rolls,french fries andcode red mountain dew. Also won't have to play with them much, justgive them a cell phone! :X

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Pamnock, 

Without our private emails, I'm not sure I would've gone through withit. You helped me so much - and I can't thank you enough forthe sense you made. 

* * * * * * *

Babydoshia,

Yup! I couldn't control myself. Once I heard therewas a Beautiful Flemish out there in need of a home, I had to go for itif I could. The odds were against us to get her here, thespace, etc., but it's turning out even better than I everexpected. Since she's from California, I named her Cali andshe's 6 months old. Tucker is taking some time to adjust, butFauna can care less about her at this point. Have to scattertheir free time until they get used to each other's scent andpresence. I absolutely adore her like I adore my otherbabies. Her size freaks me out a bit, but I'm getting moreand more used to it. 

At one point, dajeti2 told me that a man came in to fix hert.v. She also has a Flemish Giant by the name ofApollo. Apparently, Apollo came out of his cage and barrelingover to the gentleman because he didn't pay any attention toApollo. The guy dropped everything and ran out of thehouse.





At the time I had heard this story, I thought to myself, "How can anyone be afraid of a rabbit...especially Apollo!" 

Well, now I know!! 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Raspberry and Pamnock, 

I don't have a big heart, I have a crazy mind! I knowI've lost it. I haven't told the majority of my family aboutCali yet.

What the heck. Ya only live once, andtheopportunity to get Cali was too good topassup. I have absolutely noregrets at all.I'm so gratefulthat she's mine. The gentleman thatoffered to take her if it didn't work out with mesaid he'skeeping his fingerscrossed that it doesn't work out becausehe saw her picture the other day and he fell instantly in love.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Raspberry and Pamnock,
> 
> I don't have a big heart, I have a crazy mind!
> -Carolyn


Crazy minds work just as well and perhapseven better for the raising ofteenagers!

 I'd still be happy to send them to you?

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Now that IS a scary thought,Raspberry!



-Carolynhttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US


----------



## Cher

Jezebel was lounging yesterday on the computerand reading this thread, she would like to give Cali sometrade secrets (on intimidation, *the looks* ect) so she is willing totrade cell phone numbers with her (you have followed the advice andbought hera cell phone right?)

OHHHHHHHH TOO FUNNY, I am still so deliriously happy for your growing family Carolyn 

Cher


----------



## Carolyn

ThanksCher!



No cell phonetowers in my area yet. Very much in the boonies.





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## Carolyn

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a rabbit out there that you haven't owned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the unique breeds I have were gifts from friends. Itgives me the opportunity to study the breeds "hands on" and helps me tobetter understand their breed standard.
> 
> One of my favorites is the brown Silver that I have. TheSilvers are rather rare, but I did have an opportunity to judge them ata show in the spring. I'll have to take some photos of mine-- they have a beautiful coat. I also have a Silver Fox -- avery large breed that is quite different from the Silver and alsorather uncommon.
> 
> Others in the barn include our two primary breeds, the Holland Lop andDwarf Hotot, as well as Himalayans, Netherland Dwarfs, Tans, Satin,French Lop, New Zealand White, English Angoras, English Spots and MiniRex. I would love to acquire a red Belgian Hare -- not anaccepted variety, but very beautiful.
> 
> We also hadBeverens years ago. I'm sure I'll alsohave a few Polish in the barn soon, as a friend has offered me some toplay around with.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...



You're truly a professional, Pam, to take on as many breeds as you canso that you can learn about each. We are so fortunate to haveyou here with us. Truly.

Tell me, are all Flemish as docile as my baby girl seems and Ben (Fergi's bunny) is? Was your Checkered the same way?

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

I'm getting more pictures of my Cali, Tucker, andFauna, but I have to be honest. Cali's hard to photographbecause as soon as I get down on the floor to get a good picture, shecomes right over to me and gets right in my face for loving.

I'm doing what I canthough!



-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi

LOL Carolyn! I have the same problem with Ben,that's why in the majority of his pics I have posted he is either onthe counter, table, or couch. Get down and the floor and he is nudgingme for loving Best to just put them up high, on your levelfor the good pictures. That's what I've found. Can't wait to see morepictures of Tucker, Fauna, and Cali!!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks for the tip, Fergi! Will do. 

Do you handle Ben alot? I want Cali to get used to me holdingher but, OHLORD!

--- wait'll she getsbigger:



Well, I did want to work on my arm muscles.

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi

Yep, they are an armful :shock:,lucklymy arms have already been well toned by carrying myyoungest around, he weighs around 34 lbs already, and hesnoteven two yet :shock:

Ben doesn't love to be picked up off the floor, he will let me and willtolerate for a couple of seconds before getting ansy. At that point Ipush his head under my arm or chin and rub his ears, sometimes he willremain calm, others he just wants down. I only hold him for a couple ofmins right now and then put him down and reward him if he was good. Iam hoping that he will learn to tolerate handling soon, before he getsGiant sized at least 

Let me know what works with Cali, if you find something that does.Would like to ask dajet2? how they handle Apollo. He looked so relaxedin her son's arms 

Fergi's mom


----------



## BunnyMommy

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'mgetting more pictures of my Cali, Tucker, and Fauna, but I have to behonest. Cali's hard to photograph because as soon as I getdown on the floor to get a good picture, she comes right over to me andgets right in my face for loving.
> 
> I'm doing what I canthough!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


This is from me and Sherman ... same message we sent to Raspberry Swirl ... :X


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I know how it is with photgraphing these froendlybunnies! Both Mocha and Spice are nearly impossible to get good photosof! I spend half the time running away from them! I mean the bestphotos (because they show expression) are at the bunnies level and thesecond I kneel or lay, the bunny is right in my face. Not to mentionhalf th time when I'm standing, they think the camera's a treat and runto my feet. I don't know about the rest, but I don't want peoplerecognising me by my feet. :?


----------



## pamnock

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tell me, are all Flemish as docile as my baby girl seems and Ben (Fergi's bunny) is? Was your Checkered the same way?
> 
> -Carolyn




In general, the giants are rather docile. The French Lops canbe a little testy however and the Checkereds can be downright dangeroushaving sent a number of judges to the hospital for stitches.When I was first learning about handling them, I had a large doe leapoff the table and nail my shoulder -- I was lucky to have had a heavycoat on, but she still left a mark. In some cases theCheckereds are handled inhumanely and their water is withheld beforeshowing, making them even more irritable. My Checkered is abig snuggly baby who can't be shown because he'll lay down on the showtable to have his back scratched LOL

I had to laugh when an exhibitor madethefollowingcomment to me during the judging of Best 4 Class:"_Finally_, a judge who isn't afraid of the Petites (tiny rabbitsknown to bite) -- you can imagine that after handling nasty 15+ poundrabbits, I'm not going to be intimidated by a mere 2 1/2 pound creature

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl

Yeah, it's like I tell Fenny, "You don't like it? What are you gonna do about it?? Huh? Huh?"

He only weighs 3 1/2 lbs. heheheheheh

It's so funny when he gets mad--that impotent rage like an angrybaby. 

Bub, on the other hand, could knock the wind out of me with those monster feet!

Rose


----------



## Sarah

Fauna leans over to Tucker and whispers:


----------



## Sarah

She's beautiful and I'm jealous. I gotta' get me a giant!


----------



## BunnyMommy

*Sarah wrote: *


> Fauna leans over to Tucker and whispers:


Oh, LOL!!!!...



Oh, Sarah, this is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *Sarah wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Fauna leans overto Tucker and whispers:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, LOL!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Sarah, this is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Second that emotion!





I wish everyone could have a Flemish at one point in theirlife.Last night, I spent a lot of time with Tuckertring to calm him down from his stress of theGIStasis. Cali was practically in my lap trying to get in onthe loving and the conversation. Then I moved over to Faunaand Cali moved right over with me. She'ssosensitive. She definitely scares people though because she'sso big and looks wild.

-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony

Have you got a new rabbit???? 



Sorry im a bit slow on the uptake.



















did i hear someone mention elf??????????????!


----------



## SpoiledBuni

oh my goodness i cracking up. The cuteness is toopowerful. I'm sure the three of them will get along soon, i mean withCali being so loving. Who can resist her?

btw- tucker and fauna's cage looks beautiful, you are such a great decorator/designer carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Sarah wrote: *


> Fauna leans over to Tucker and whispers:


Oh! Stop! You're killing me! That's awesome and it's very funny! I wishI had smilie central but since I don't I'll have to express myself inwords simply like this:

_*Rolls on the floor laughing.*_

Carolyn,

I'm definitely going to have a Flemish, hopefully as my next rabbit.Even if I live at home, it's not such a big deal to place wook over thewire on the floor so a flemish can live in the hutch I have now. Ofcourse, the wire dividing the 2 sides would have to be removed, oneside isn't big enough for a Flemish.

But as for now, I've got my boys and that's all I want! (Ok that's all I'm allowed! LOL.)


----------



## Meganc731

Those are some cute buns. They look so tiny compared to Cali. What are their weights?


Megan


----------



## Carolyn

Meganc731 wrote:


> Those are some cute buns. They look so tiny compared to Cali. What are their weights?
> 
> 
> Megan




Tucker is 4.6 lbs.
Fauna is 3.8 lbs.
Cali is 8 lbs. and bows down in Tucker and Fauna's presence.

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Meganc731 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some cute buns. They look so tiny compared to Cali. What are their weights?
> 
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker is 4.6 lbs.
> Fauna is 3.8 lbs.
> Cali is 8 lbs. and bows down in Tucker and Fauna's presence.
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

and lil man king tuck wouldn't have it any other way lol


----------



## Gabby

"Oh Fauna darling don't you just love our new pet?"

"Yes tucker my dear, now for a bit of training and we'll be all set.are you sure she is safe and sucure in there Tucker darling?"

"Oh yes, quite safe in there fauna darling. and soon we canshow off our new pet to the world. how about that fauna darling?"


----------



## Fergi

Gabby,

ROTFLMAO!!! It's like wuthering heights!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Gabby

*Fergi wrote: *


> Gabby,
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!! It's like wuthering heights!
> 
> Fergi's mom


never read that book....i have a copy of it I think.... just never read it


----------



## BunnyMommy

LOL! Gabby, you're HILARIOUS!


----------



## BunnyMommy

This photo really illustrates how small Tucks andFauna are. I really never envision them to be this small whenwe're talking about them.


----------



## Cupcake

OMG Carolyn- Dont know how I missed seeing these pics. Love the one with your two looking in on the new arrival!

Thanks for posting these great pics!

Sue


----------



## Gabby

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> LOL! Gabby, you're HILARIOUS!


things are looking up, so a bit chipper wait tillthe stress of the paper work sets in LOL.............


----------



## Carolyn

Very cute, Gabby! I did chuckle when I saw your note. 

"It's just another Manic Monday...I wish it was Sunday, that's mybunday...My I don't have to run day...it's just another Manic Monday..."


----------



## Sarah

Tucker and Fauna do look tiny next to thatbeautiful girl. I'm surprised Tucker weighs more than Fauna. For somereason I thought Fauna towered over him. He always looks so dainty inthe pictures. 

I'm thinking Tucker might need to start wearing a smoking jacket andascot like Hugh Hefner. He's got the love and attention of so manyladies these days.


----------



## Carolyn

*Bump for Dajeti*


----------



## lyndsy

Carolyn,

How cute are they! 3 Bunnies eh? I'll have to catch up, maybe I should wait and get the two first...

They are adorable...


----------



## Carolyn

The third has to be a Flemish,Lyndsy!



I need to update my pictures. Tucker Lane doesn't look likethis anymore. Cali's got a much bigger cage and I'veseparated Fauna and Tucker.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

We need more pics Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Lissa!

Believe me, Tina and Raspberry Swirl and BunnyMommy have harrassed meover the phone for more pictures. Fergi is even gettingimpatient. Will see what I can do.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Thelook Fauna is giving you is Priceles. You said Fauna didn't like Calibut Dang. You're lucky looks don't kill, otherwise I'd bescared lol.

Tucker looking so regal in his basket, way too cute.

I adore Tucker and Fauna both checking out Cali tigether. It is soo funny. It takes both of them to equal Cali's size. 

Cali laying with your slipper is awesome.

Apollo said he can't wait til July so he can party with the new girl. Awesome pics. I want more.

Tina &amp; Wollo


----------



## gjsara

C, oh your babys are soooo sweet im gladi got to see some pictures. i always love seeing your babys! tucker isa lil devil he has a lil streek of fire in him and i love him!

sara


----------



## ariel

WOW oh wow oh wow, wow, they have Grown!!!

I haven't seen piccies of them when they were little and my gawsh what babes!! 

You have done super Carolyn raising them all!!!!

Mmmm I can't choose a favourite picture, although I like the one withthe slipper, it's incredible just how Big Miss Cali is!!! I can onlyimagine the size of the bunny kisses you get LOL


----------



## RebeccaUK

Your babies are all beautiful but I must say Ihave a real soft-spot for beautiful Cali.I am completely inawe of her. Are any of them bonded now as I know youmentioned that Tucker and Fauna are now separated.

Rebecca xxx


----------



## lyndsy

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thethird has to be a Flemish,Lyndsy!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my pictures. Tucker Lane doesn't look likethis anymore. Cali's got a much bigger cage and I'veseparated Fauna and Tucker.
> 
> -Carolyn




A flemish you say?????

I'll have to let you talk to my husband! LOL


----------



## Carolyn

Thank you so much for the beautiful compliments on my babies, Folks. 

I know you all know how great a morning is when the first thing you seeis your bunny looking back at you as if to say, "Where's the food?" 

Cali has, indeed, grown an inch or two, to say the least, since thesepictures. She's the biggest, and most gentle of them all. 

I used to have Tucker and Fauna bonded, but Fauna got to a point whereshe was really settling in and started bossing Tucker around. It got tobe too much in all fairness to Tucker, so Fauna had to move back intoher own place. I let them out (Tucker and Fauna) together, and althoughshe still bullies him, they also play and she makes him groom her. Froma bunny that used to face the corner of her cage when I had rescuedher, she certainly has come a long way. She definitely believes she isthe Queen of this Warren.

Can't let Cali out when the other two are out because Tucker will goright after her. He's relentless with her, but she goes on as if shecould care less. She's very mellow and Tucker's very uptight, Faunarides the line between the two so needless to say, they keep thingsinteresting for me.



-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

**In my best singing voice***
Sounds like a fun place to be Tucker Town that is !!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sooooo, when yousay "Tucker goes after her" does this mean in a friendly way, like aboyfriend way....(see, that's a kid friendly way to put that on afamily forum) or do you mean in a mean way, like territorial? Cuz if hestill thinks he can kick him some "Cali butt"..:shock:...well, that isjust too funny! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Tucker goes after Cali with Fire in hisEyes. No, it's not in a boyfriend/girlfriend way AtAll. He wants to kick her Tail. 

Poor Cali's so afraid of him. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He has little man syndrome!!!

And she doesn't even know she could kickhis little butt all the way back to his cage! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

He's the size of one of her ears, and she runs like a baby from him. 

He is horrible with her. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> He's the size of one of her ears, and she runs like a baby from him.
> 
> He is horrible with her.
> 
> -Carolyn




Attitude outweighs size....priceless!!!


----------



## dajeti2

Poor Sweet Cali. It is such a good thing she andher fellow Flemish don't seem to have a bad tempered bone in theirlittle bodies. When you get home you give that big girl a hug from me.

Ok I can't play favorites so when Cali isn't looking you give Tucks and Queen Fauna some lovin' from.

It's so sweet, Apollo saw Cali's pic this morning and now my monitorhas a great big nose print on it. It was so cute, Apollo really seemedinterested.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

I'll definitely give that Big Girl A Huge Hug for you, Tina. 

I supposed Apollo doesn't need to know that she's already spokenfor. Sebastian's Little Girl married them off about a monthago. She'll be happy to know that even though she's 'Taken',she's still Got It Goin On! 





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I can't tellApollo that, it would crushthe poor little guy. I am slowly wearing Dale down about getting Apolloa new friend of the dewlap kind. I think it's starting towork. We'll see. I have to say it againg, I adore Cali's color. I can'twait to see what she thinks of a harness and going outside.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

She stood up this morning and stuck her belly outas she leaned against her cage to get me to pet her. I feltso badly because I was running late. She cracks me up whenshe sticks out her belly. Reminds me of one of my brothersgoofing around about how proud they are of their bellies.Never saw a rabbit do it, let alone a baby girl. 

I get a lot of laughs from these three. 

Do hope you're able to convince your husband to get another soonerrather than later. There's little that you'd ask for that hewouldn't give you and if he says hold off, I'm sure he'll have goodreason. Very much looking forward to hearing about yougetting into breeding and/or rescuing, Tina. 

I love Apollo's color...and Diva's, and Murphy's. 



-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Carolyn, I don't know how I missed this postbefore it was bumped up again. You are extremely blessed with threegorgeous bunnies.

I just love Fauna so much. I never realised she was so tiny. I hold aspecial place in my heart for her. I love her to bits. Of course by nomeans am I saying that Tucker and Cali aren't as cute. They are equalyas beautiful.

I really want a bunny kiss from Cali, she is such a baby.

Vickie

PS-

I'mjoining the queuefor more pics


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Bo gets breakfast, then sticks his tummy out by stretching as tall as he can! "I want out to play!"

Yesterday morning he actually fought me putting him back in hiscage. He wasn't done playing! This morning he tried to undohis cage latch and was pushing on the "door". I have to addsome latches to his door now. :X


----------



## AnnaS

Carolyn wrote:


> He's the size of one of her ears, and she runs like a baby from him.
> 
> He is horrible with her.
> 
> -Carolyn



LoL, sounds like me in the kindergarden, I used to be taller than everybody, but could never stand up for myself.


----------



## Carolyn

*Ariel, RebeccaK, Vicki,* Cuteline up that Vicki posted of you. That will stick in my mindto get film. 

*Lyndsy,* I'd be more than happy to talk to your husband aboutFlemish, but all you have to do is show Cali's, Apollo's, Diva's,Murphy's, andVash's threads to him and just the pictures andstories alonewill steal his heart. 

*Bo, **laughs* As to Bo, I'm sure you're mistaken abouthim



*AnnaS,* Hindsight is everything, isn't it? I'm not sure Cali will ever accept just how big she reallyis.



-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS

Carolyn wrote:


> *AnnaS,* Hindsight is everything, isn't it?  I'm not sure Caliwill ever accept just how big she really is.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



I think so too, but after all it not your size that creates your destiny.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

What BEAUtiful buns, Carolyn, i don't think i've ever seen pictures of them other than Cali. 

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu

***Peeps in and reads posts on Tucker trying to beat up Cali and laughs*** 

So...anymore updates/pics?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yeah! Any more updates??? Huh Carolyn, well,huh????

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

We're going for one...one...even justone..?





Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

We need new pictures....Tucker, Fauna, Cali -- Tell your mommy to get her camera going!

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I think I knowexactly when we are going to get new pictures of Carolyn's bunnies!:X



[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Carolyn

I just went out of my way to put the pictures in to be developed. By this afternoon, you'll have your pictures.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh! Oh! Oh!:shock:

Can we be any happier! 

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm825ACUS





Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

Yay!!!

Can't wait!


----------



## Carolyn

Back by popular demand....Heeerreee's Cali!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

Tucker and Fauna


----------



## Carolyn

Tucks and Fauna. He's got to have the leash on because he's impossible to catch when bedtime happens.


----------



## Carolyn

Tucker's immitation of Elvis' lip expression.


----------



## Jenniblu

Yay!!! Pictures PicturesPictures! I love all your cute bunnies. The picturewith Tucker and Fauna is so adorable. And as for Cali...can Ikeep her please with sugar on top?


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna-Girl


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> And as for Cali...can I keep her please with sugar on top?




No way, baby!


----------



## Jenniblu

I promise not to dress her up...much!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

They're all gorgeous, Carolyn, but I'm not telling you anything you don't already know! 

I love the pic of Fauna flopping. 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> I promise not to dress her up...much!




Yea right! You and Tina would have her in some froo-froo,frilly dress with ruffles before you'd be out of thedriveway.



* * * * *

Thanks bi1526.  I love that shot of my baby girl too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Carolyn, 

They are such wonderful bunnies. Tucker and Fauna are soadorable together. I hope one day my bunnies will be bondedlike that. Cali is just a big gorgeous girl! Ireally must have one.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Cali is soooobeautiful! I knew she would be!She has gotten somuch darker. Her eyes are so wonderful and she has such a mellow lookon her face all the time. And look at Fauna! She is just Miss Thangnow! All relaxed and ruler of all! Tucks, Tucks, Tucks....Still full ofTude! :dude:

Thank you Carolyn! 

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh just look at my baby !! Gosh I love Fauna so much, I can't tell you enough Carolyn, she is just too precious.







My how Cali girl has grown, she really is growing up to be a beautiful young lady.

What can I say about Tucks? He's my boy. I love that one of him andFauna snuggling together. If only she didn't get too carried away attimes and annoy him.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

This is when she started waking up, Vickie...


----------



## Carolyn

I like this picture of Fauna too.


----------



## Carolyn

Tucker is humble as ever with her around.


----------



## Pepper

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Tucker is humble as ever with her around.


It lookslike true love.Is there wedding bells ringing anytime soon for Tuckerand Fauna?If there is maybe Pepper can be best man for Tucker(laughs).


----------



## Pepper

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


Do you know how much Cali weighs?She's a bigbunny,and beautiful.My Pepper weighs only 3-1/2 pounds.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

This is my favoriteshot of Cali! It shows off her facial shape, her magnificent ears andjust look at thoseeyes!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Pepper,

They were married, but they had to get separated. Faunastarted bossing Tucker around too much. They still are inlove, but they can't live in the same house. 

Not sure how much Cali-girl weighs. She's quite abeast. Her father was 16 lbs., her mother was 19.I'm quite sure she's going to take after her mother.

* * * * * * **

I know what youmean about thatpicture,Raspberry. See what I mean about her chunkycheeks filling out? 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

I like this picture too.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yes! I could justkiss that nose! All thesweetness of herpersonality that you always tell SLG and I about just shines throughinher pictures! I can't wait til SLG comes homefromschool and sees them!

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I can't wait til SLG comeshomefrom school and sees them!
> 
> Raspberry




Meeither.



-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tucker's immitation of Elvis' lip expression.


Elvis : Thank - you.............Thank - you very much! says the king. :dude:

Great pictures Carolyn, you still use35mm film? I do too. I havea 3.0 mega pixel on my camcorder but the pictures are notthat great.

Wake up bunnies .....Fauna is so cute laying there. I love it when bunnies flop over so relaxed.

And withCali under the chair you had to take the picture down low for the close up. 

Rainbows!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

::Kisses da lips:: This should be ur avatar!! I love this picture!


----------



## Carolyn

Yes, Pet_Bunny. 

I do still use a 35mm. Someday I'll make the switch. 

Tucker's a Big Fan of Elvis's attitude and the way he's referred to as The King of Rock. 

It's hard to believe that when Fauna came to me as a rescue, she didn'tlike people to look at her. She'd face the corner of the cageand was social inept. Needless to say, she's learned torelax. Tucker awaits his Sleeping Beauty.

And Cali? She's hard to get a picture of because she alwayscomes right over to me the minute I get down on the floor. Iwas trying to get a shot of her developing dewlap, but I don't thinkyou can really see it. I don't mind though. 



-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh, my babies look so PRECIOUS!!!!...

...Theseare great photos.You really capturedtheessence ofeach bunny's personality. 

Every time I see Tucks with that leash on I canbarely keepfrom bruising my tummy laughing. I can only try to envisionyou chasing him around at night trying to get him to go back in hiscage so that he can go to bed...


----------



## BunnyMommy

Fauna looks like a real sweet pampered princess in this one ...


----------



## BunnyMommy

Ears, ears, EARS!!!!!!!!! ... BeautifullyMAGNIFICENT ears!!!!!...

...


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> Every time I see Tucks with that leash on I canbarely keepfrom bruising my tummy laughing. I can only try to envisionyou chasing him around at night trying to get him to go back in hiscage so that he can go to bed...




Even _WITH_ the leash, he's hard to catch! Buck and the Missus have seen it for themselves. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

.... Oh, I'm sorry! ... Oh, my tummy!!!!!...


----------



## Carolyn

*NOT*Funny! 

* * * * *

I knew Cali's ears would get you! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

This one is my favoret Sebastian's too! &amp;the OthersI like just asmuch!!!


----------



## lyndsy

Carolyn,

Your pics are absolutely GORGEOUS!

The monkeys would like to know if they could come to Tuckertown beforetheir "nueter" (whispers)... they'd like to see Cali, and Fauna...

(if yah' know what I mean...)

What gorgeous gorgeous babies you have, and you want mine...:?

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Danielle,  

Sorry! I didn't see you saw the new pictures. 

I love that picture of Fauna too. I have this strange alliance toTucker being on my Avatar. I've tried Fauna before, but she looks thesame as Missy...Uncle Buck's rabbit. It started to confuse a lot ofpeople. 

I could use Cali, but I started out with Tucks and he's The Man. PoorTucker's been through a lot with some of the choices I've made alongthe way, but he's a Trooper. 

Tucker's the one that will go into GI Stasis when _I'm_ stressed,not when he is. We keep a close eye on each other. As Kathy Smith wouldsay, "He's one of those Heart Rabbits." 



* * * * * * * * * *

Cirrustwi,

I do hope someday you treat yourself to a Flemish. They're everythingyou're imagining and more. They're such Beasts and that "Gentle Giant"reputation couldn't be more appropriate. 

I guarantee you, you won't regret the decision to get a Flemish.

* * * * * * * * * * *

Dear Sebastian's Little Girl,

I couldn't wait for you to see these pictures! Your Dear Mother hasbeen pushing me to send more pictures for at least a month now. (She'sbeen really annoying. :X) 

In the end, she was right, but don't tell her. 

Cali sends kisses to her Favorite Guy in the World, Sebastian. Your momsaid that Cali has a very soft, calm look in her eye all the time. It'strue. She does; and so does Sebastian. That's how we know that they'lllove each other when they see each other at the Boathouse Party. 



* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Lyndsy,

I don't want to give up my rabbits! I want the monkeys - Too...not instead of! *sheessh* What were you _thinking_??

My babies gladly accept your compliments and love and they send them right back to The Jungle. 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

*This one is myfavorite! The standard states that theFlemish eyes shall have a "reposeful"expression. Calicertainly has that LOL*

*



*


----------



## dajeti2

I am one proud Auntie. Look at the babies oh my gosh.

First. Fauna Girl, I have missed you. Sweetie I have heardabout keeping your man on a short leash...umm.. Baby they don't meanliterally. Look at the feet and hte dewlap and the tummy andAdorable.






Tucker, hey Buddy. You Look too Cool.






Cali Wali, my baby girl is getting sobig.

Ican't get over how dark she's gotten wow. 











I can't get over how much she's grown. Her face has reallyfilled out Wow. Look at those eyelashes Holey Moley. Carolyn She isabsolutely Gorgeous. Wow she's filled out. She is so elegant. She looksso dainty. Ever so much a Lady. Give hera craisin and kisses from me.Tucker and Fauna get love too. They're more reserved. So rather thancramp yourstyle







Auntie Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

Hmmmmmmmmm .... I think that it's time for me toease out the ole' bunnynapper list again...


----------



## dajeti2

Don't forget to add Apollo's Bro

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

Add us to the Bunnynapper list. Tinyfigures that by the time she makes it to Southwest Texas.....he mightbe able to win her heart. 

What I don't understand is how you were able to get her from Californiato the East Coast? Everyone I talked to about Flemishwouldn't ship - and the one person who would (in NJ) didn't have anythat I was interested in at the time. 

If my husband would let me, I'd have half a dozen flemish....probablyeach bonded with a dwarf and each having a stupid name like "Tiny" tomake folks laugh.

Anyway, I loved reading this thread and seeing the pics. They're great!

Tiny's Mom ('cause Tiny's gone to bed and can't look at pictures this late at night)


----------



## TinysMom

Oops - I meant to ask this. You saidCali was about 8 pounds at 6 months of age. Um...Tiny isabout 14 or 15 weeks and he is 8 pounds. Should I be worried?


----------



## erin

what wonderful pics !!! more more more


----------



## dajeti2

Is baby girl getting a dewlap. I waslooking through the pictures and in a few of them it looks like it. Wowshe's growing up so fast.She is going to look Fantabulousin her purple dress and in her bikini. 

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster

I think the most precious thing about them is they love their Mummy soooo much. I mean:

*"Tucker's the one that will go into GI Stasis when I'mstressed, not when he is. We keep a close eye on each other. As KathySmith would say, "He's one of those Heart Rabbits."* 

I think Carolyn you must be the luckiest Mummy around. Lets just say Ineed to make that trip to Tucker Town sooner rather than later.

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie

Wow, what great pictures Carolyn!!! 

First, Cali is just such a beauty. I just want to reach in and pet her.She seems so docile and laid back, I assume she loves being pet by you.

Those pictures of Fauna and Tucker are to die for. I love the one whereshe's laying down, it reminds me of how Chompy sleeps sometimes. Tuckeris one little bunny with a HUGE bunnytude too.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

There was also thetime that Mr. Grump Butt also sat at Carolyn's feet when she was sosick for two or three days so he could keep an eye on her. He wasn'tgoing to come up and nuzzle her or kiss on her a bunch like _girls_do...yuk!

...but he kept an eye on his Mommy. He istruly a "heartbunny"!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

*TinysMom wrote:*


> What I don't understand is how you were able to get her fromCalifornia to the East Coast? Everyone I talked to aboutFlemish wouldn't ship - and the one person who would (in NJ) didn'thave any that I was interested in at the time.




HiTiny'sMom,



The story ofhow Calicame to me is in thisthread.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3004&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=36866#p36866

This is how she looked when I pickedher up from Hartford airport on November 6, 2004. 

As to Tiny's size,Fergi's Flemish is 22 lbs. andshe's2 months younger than Cali. Pamnock took alook and said she looks good, she's just a very big-bonedrabbit.Did you see the thread about "Plump orObese"? Might want to check it out if not.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4646&amp;forum_id=1

* * * * * * *

*Bunnynappers:*

Back Off!





-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy

Aww just so cute little bunnies evry1 has!1 thanks for showing me!!

heres my two hunnies!!


----------



## Carolyn

I love that picture of those two, Fluffy. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy

lol aww thanks!! carolyn thanks again!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Carolyn, thanks for posting the link to thethread about when you got Cali. I had never read it, as it was when Iwas away from the board. I don't think she could of gotten a betterhome then at Tucker Town !!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

DaisyNBuster wrote:


> Carolyn, thanks for posting the link to the thread about whenyou got Cali. I had never read it, as it was when I was away from theboard. I don't think she could of gotten a better home then at TuckerTown !!
> 
> Vickie



Dear Vickie,

When I saw you had replied to this post, and I hadn't added anypictures, I wondered if you ever knew her story. I missed you and Tinaso much at that time.

I know you would've been right there cheering me on to take her. Pamnock was a Big Help to guiding me towards my heart.

Have to admit. When I picked her up, and she showed me the whites ofher eyes (which I now know is her humble pose, but then looked veryscary), I thought, *"WHAT* did I get myself _into_?? Thisrabbit can take off a finger in one swoop upon letting it out of thistravel cage it's in." :shock:

I spoke rrrreal nice to her the whole way home. 

She was as afraid of me as I was of her.

And now, we're Best Buds!  

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi

Look at her, isn't she just sobeautiful. Carolyn, you havegot some good looking bunnies on your hands!! She has grown into quitethe "big" lady. We waited for these pictures forever and boy were theyworth the wait!

I love the one of Fauna laid out on her side, Fergi lays like that andI think it is just too cute. Tucker is handsome as always to bad hecan't be a little more friendly to his harem. Please give them each akiss from me...I wonder if Cali is what Ben would have looked like, sheis just amazing!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn

Fergi,

Raspberry and I have spoken more than a few times about thesimilarities of Ben and Cali. I think he would've looked like Cali'sbrother, but Cali's got more ticking on her than Ben had. She's alwaysbeen a bit darker. Ben had the most gorgeous coloring. Cali's is prettytoo though because it's blue on the inside and it goes out from there.I'll have to take a picture of that for you - next year. 

I'll send Love from Aunt Fergi and Family to all of them tonight bygiving them a special treat. Do the same for your crew from all of usin Tucker Town.



-Carolyn


----------



## bunnylover78642

Hi, what bunny is the little gray bunny in the very first picture?


----------



## 

Bunny Lover its aspecial breed its called * socute everyone should have one * 

Caroly thos ebabies of yoursare too beautiful for words. i cant wait to meet them ..


----------



## Carolyn

bunnylover78642 wrote:


> Hi, what bunny is the little gray bunny in the very first picture?



That's Fauna, and she's a Holland Lop. Her color is called Frosted Pearl. 

* * * * * * *

Gypsy,

We All can't wait to meet you! I just heard today that you're coming to the Boathouse Party. Yay!! :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

New Pictures...

Tucker first...


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

Tucker cleaning Fauna's eyes for her.


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna and Tucks in the middle of playing/hanging out...


----------



## lyndsy

CAROLYN,

I LOVE THE PICS! How cute is that Tucker.... and Fauna, what a little princess!

MORE MORE MORE!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna trying to relax...


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna Cleaning up...


----------



## Carolyn

And now...The Beast...


----------



## Carolyn

Caught thinkin about getting into trouble...


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## lyndsy

WOW! Cali, is GORGEOUS! 

Great pics girl!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Carolyn

Hope you Enjoyed! Bye for now...


----------



## Carolyn

*lyndsy wrote: *


> WOW! Cali, is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Great pics girl!
> 
> :monkey::monkey:




I bet you say that about all the bunnies!

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## CorkysMom

What sweeties, I just love Fauna!!!! One thingtho..you take entirely TOO Long in between postings of pics!


----------



## Lissa

:clap:I love dem bunnies! :ele:


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna's a LOVE! She chases Tucker if Iyell at him and he doesn't listen. She helps me keep order inthe house.

As to posting pictures...I seem to have heard that before.

:embarrassed:

* * * * *

Thanks Lissa!! Sorry you had to wait to see them. Wasn't ready when you asked.



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

I love it! Thank you so much! 

I was just going to PM you and bug you for some pics. You must have read my mind.


----------



## naturestee

I've never seen this thread before! Tucker really does look like Mocha, right down to the same Elvis sneer!

Beautiful pics, Carolyn, but you need to update this thread moreoften! The last post before today was from before I joined inApril! I neeeeeed more pics of Mocha's twin!


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Fauna's a LOVE! She chases Tucker if I yell at himand he doesn't listen. She helps me keep order in the house.




:laugh:Go Fauna!!


----------



## 

Now Now Carolyn .Miss Cali would never think ofgetting into trouble , :run: shewould just go aheadand Do It lol






I just LOVE!!! this Picture ofTucker , what great shot!!!!!!! it brings out his More thanHandsome good looks .







And this one of Fauna lol sheneeds to readjust Her Air Bag toa more comfortable position ,lol what a DOll . 







There all Beautifull Babies .please give them a cuddle andsmoochies for me .


----------



## Carolyn

:kiss: Thanks everyone!

I'll be sure to love them all up for you.

They've enriched my life so much and introduced me to you great folks.

If they only really know how much they are loved!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote: *


> If they only really know how much they are loved!




They do.


----------



## bunsforlife

I love visiting Tucker Town! Those pictures dont do the fuzzy residents ANY justice!

Cali was playing hard to get with attention... until I started cooingand petting Tucker. Then next thing I know I was gettingnudged, prodded and poked!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

YAY new pics of my babies!! 

Aww I love my Fauna so much. I just melt everytime I see her. Tuckerand Cali are equally as beautiful but like I have told you before,Fauna pulls on so many heartstrings, what a beauty :inlove:!! I justwant to wrap her up in my arms like a baby.

Sending three kisses :kiss::kiss::kiss:. One for each of those darlings.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

Like how Buck would hold her?


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Yes Carolyn,exactly like that :love:.

Gosh he really had a way with thebunnies :bigtears:, Itamazes me how they lay so still with him. Theymust be a greatjudge ofcharacter. Just look ather, she trusts him100%.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

Cali did too...

Look at how content and lovingly she's looking at him.


----------



## bunnydude

Wow! Tucker, Fauna, and Cali are soooooo cute!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Bassetluv

Wow...this is the first time I'm seeing thisthread! Carolyn, you have absolutely adorable babies! And that pic ofBuck holding Cali is really special...I never knew him, but whatgentleness he exudes from that photo...

And now I have Flemish-envy! LOL I do love the breed; there issomething about them that is just so inviting. Your Flemmy is justgorgeous, as are your two other buns.

Oh, and I love this pic...LOL! Great shot...I think it made my day!






~Di


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna keeps Tucker close by and on a short leashas you can see. He doesn't need his harness and leash anymoresince Buck gave me a net to capture him. He's incredibly fast.





-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

He is fast.. but watching you scoop him up with that net is amazing!

Tucks didnt know what hit him!


----------



## Jenniblu

Pictures, Pictures, Pictures! Greatpictures, Carolyn. I have only one complaintthough: You take WAY TOO LONG a break between picture posts!lol

Fauna is such a gorgeous color. That girl really knows how torelax too. And little Tucker Bucker - he looks like butterwouldn't melt in that mouth. What color is heagain? He looks like a mink color? And of coursePrecious Cali - that girl gets more and more beautiful each time youpost pictures.


----------



## Carolyn

I know, Bunsforlife! I wish it didn't have to come to that, but he leaves me little choice.

I really like this picture of Cali and you.  You can tell how much you adore Flemish!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Fauna is such a gorgeous color. That girl reallyknows how to relax too. And little Tucker Bucker - he lookslike butter wouldn't melt in that mouth. What color is heagain? He looks like a mink color? And of coursePrecious Cali - that girl gets more and more beautiful each time youpost pictures.


Thank you, Jenniblu. 

Fauna's color is called Frosted Pearl, and yes...her coat is gorgeous.

Tucker-Bucker is chocolate...just like milk chocolate, however he looks a lot darker in the pictures.

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Fauna keeps Tucker close by and on a short leash as you cansee. He doesn't need his harness and leash anymore since Buckgave me a net to capture him. He's incredibly fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



Hmm, I might need to get me a net for Mocha. What kind do you use?


----------



## FreddysMom

Carolyn!!! Ive never seen this thread before!!!What cute pictures of that Tucker boy! Fauna and Cali lookbeautiful of course!


----------



## Carolyn

It works G R E A T, naturestee! Carl,(aka Buck Jones) gave me a crab net and it's perfect...when Tuckerdoesn't decide to chew through it as I'm getting him into hiscage. Little stinker's razor sharp teeth has me move fast toget him out of it as soon as I get him into it. Gotta saythough, it works like a charm! I'd be lost without it.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww Carolyn, your babies are just so gor.geous.Cali has grown into such a stunner, and look at how sweet tucker andFauna are together - just lovely! Give them a big kiss from me.- Jan


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom, I'd appreciate it ifyounot even look at Tucker's pictures. Your bond with him_does not_ make me happy. Don't send him vibeseither! :nonono:

* * * * * *

Naturestee...this is what Buck Jones' wrote:

"We "collect" our recalcitrant free ranging bunnies with a crabnet. A crab net looks like a fish netwith a long,five foot handle. Found at sporting goods stores orseaside bait shops. It may prove to be beneficial to yourcause.

Happy to hear you are closing in on her.

Buck


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, Carolyn! I don't have to muchtrouble getting her back in her cage (thank GAWD!) because that's whenshe gets her salad. If she's reluctant, she'll do anythingfor an oat. Just one. Sometimes I give her moreto be nice. It is a pain to pick her up to clip her nails,though. Right now we use the scoop-and-tuck method- scoop herup really quickly when she thinks you are going to pet her and tuck herup against your chest as fast as you can. She loved to bepicked up for a few weeks before her spay when she was convinced I washer mate.


----------



## Jenniblu

Frosted Pearl - that is exactly what she lookslike! And, Tucker is chocolate (*drools* yumchocolate). He always looks a different color in picsdepending on the light.


----------



## Carolyn

She'll most likely relax a bit as the hormonescalm down and she gets used to the routine. Buck used to saythat you have to be the Big Kahuna. Show them who's boss andlet them know that whether they like it or not, they Will get theirnails cut.

Will bump up a post that you should check out from his perspective. It's excellent.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

lol Carolyn...i would never do such a thingTucker's your lil boy like Freddy's mine and he'll always love you thebest but cant deny he's a lil cutie tho!!


----------



## bunsforlife

Still think I shoulda bunny napped Cali 

But then I would be banned from Tucker Town =)


----------



## Carolyn

Was just teasing, Freddy'sMom. :wink: 

Bunsforlife: :laugh:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

well in that case .. id bunny sit him anyday


----------



## bunsforlife

Oh Caro! I just noticed... my hair color matches Cali's :bunnydance:


I'll Just hide her in my hair next time hehe


----------



## Carolyn

I wouldn't take the chance, Sista!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Just wait til SLG gets a look at these new pictures!


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, Carolyn. She's actually fineonce we pick her up and get her settled. It's the picking uppart that's the problem. We can usually get her up when wewant to, I just wish she would stand still for it like Loki.


----------



## 

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Itworks G R E A T, naturestee! Carl, (aka Buck Jones) gave me acrab net and it's perfect...when Tucker doesn't decide to chew throughit as I'm getting him into his cage. Little stinker's razorsharp teeth has me move fast to get him out of it as soon as I get himinto it. Gotta say though, it works like a charm!I'd be lost without it.
> 
> -Carolyn


I just had togiggle , 2 vertically challangedindiviuals running aroundtheroom . One Dark haired prettylittle thing with a crab net ,the sheer look of determination onher face , crazed look inher eyes , And one low slungto the ground fuzzball runing full tiltlaughing and giving her theBunny tail . Oh my afterYesterday that made my day ,sorry small imagesamuse small weary people. :laugh:


----------



## Carolyn

Buck used to wonder what the neighbors used to think of these two 'old' people in the backyard chasing their bunnies. 

:runningrabbit::run::run:


----------



## CorkysMom

Prolly the same thing mine think of me strollering Corky around...no words to describe it...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Okay, so you were right, these pictures made myday. I really like the one of tucker sitting a few feet from fawna whois laying down... it looks like he is waiting for her! I love it!!!

I LOVE YOU!

&lt;3

Danielle


----------



## Carolyn

(And we love you, Danielle.)

The picture of Tucker watching "Sleeping Beauty" was actually taken awhile ago when 'she' still had to keep him on a short leash.

Notice: Tucker's harness and her laying on the leash to keep her Man in proper place.

* * * *

Yes...Ladies.

I _do_ think that Fauna can teach us a Lesson or Two. :shock:

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thanks Carolyn...... for bring up the pictures ofTucker, Fauna, and Cali. It's been awhilesince we last saw them. Cali'sears are huge ..... I'm just used to seeing Pebbles with herdwarf ears. Calilooks so cuddly.

They're all equally adorable. I don't know which one would bemy favorite to get for my nextbunny. But it would be one of the Polish,Holland Lop or Flemish.



Stan  This is my 1000th post! :rainbow:


----------



## cirrustwi

New Pictures!! I love that Caligirl. Fauna is just gorgeous, she looks like such a cuddlebug and Tucker, well, I'm sure he can cause his fair share of trouble.

I think I need a net...it can take me forever to get some of the kids put to bed. 

:runningrabbit:

Jen


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Cali did too...
> 
> Look at how content and lovingly she's looking at him.


I think this is my fav. Lookie how blissed out she is in "The Big Kahuna's" arms!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I was just showingmy sons the pictures ofCali...

It was very funny! Imagine the Kansas accent"Daaanngg, that's a big rabbit!" :shock:

Then SLG saw this one of Tucks again. Nowshe wants it printed out to put on her Carolynshelf.


----------



## Carolyn

Bless her Heart, My Little SLG. I love that Doll! :kiss: :hug:

Tuck will love hearing that. He's always wanted to be put upon the pedestal that Cali-Girl is on with her. My littleChocolate Chip was such a good boy last night.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

When do we get to see some new pics Carolyn ????


----------



## Carolyn

Heck, with the way I post pictures, people won't expect to see them until December. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Heck, with the way I post pictures, people won't expect tosee them until December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


:nonono:No NO *NO* You better not wait untilDecember to post more pics, woman! Don't make me git all WVon ya'! (trust me you don't want that lol)


----------



## Carolyn

:shock2:

I'll post more this afternoon!! 



-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Is it afternoon yet? :waiting:

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy

:waiting:


----------



## Ally

*lyndsy wrote: *


> :waiting:


I second that!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn

WOW! Tough Crowd!! 

Okay...I'll go find one.

:run:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Carolyn

Baby Face...


----------



## Carolyn

"Ring around the Rosie..."


----------



## Carolyn

Fauna - "tidying up".


----------



## Carolyn

Tucker had to clean up before we left the house. Finally got him a new leash, although he doesn't need one anymore.


----------



## FreddysMom

i looooooooove them all 

do you have any baby pictures of Cali?


----------



## Carolyn

I adopted her when she was 6 months old. The only baby pictures I have of Cali was from her other home. 

































That's my Cali-Girl!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh my gosh I love them all!!

Her expression when she's got her feet in her bowl is adorable!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

OH MY GOD - HOW CUTE IS THAT?!!!

I've never seen those! Cute, cute, cute!

And she's GORGEOUS now, all grown up. 

I can't wait for my Flemmie!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Funny how she went from this...






to This:


----------



## Jenniblu

Yeah! :groupparty:


----------



## Pepper

Carolyn,

I can tell you spoil your babies,just like we spoil Pepper.


----------



## CorkysMom

Yeah..I'm already seeing that with Keely, can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## FreddysMom

omg!! look at her ears!! ..she is sosososocute!! i love the ones of her on the water bottle...its like theepitomy of laziness lol


----------



## Carolyn

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> the epitomy of laziness




Yup! That's my Cali!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Cali looks so cute by being mushed up in the corner...






Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

*Pepper wrote: *


> Carolyn,
> 
> I can tell you spoil your babies,just like we spoil Pepper.




You bet, Pepper. :wink:

I know what you mean, PGG!

Pet_Bunny: She still will squeeeeeze herself into the tightest place even though she has all the room in the world. 

:foreheadsmack:

-Carolyn


----------



## 

TSK TSK TSK !!!! This is NOThte face of a spoiledBaby, this is the Face of aWell Loved Baby !!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You all shouldhear her move around in the house! :shock:The back part movesseparately from the front part! When she hops, if you can call it that,it's like a giant slinky-type motion. It's a boom-BOOM, boom-BOOM asshe hops around Carolyn's living room. And when she nudges you forlovin'. Oh my gosh!I had my legs crossed andapparently wasn't paying enough attention to her...she nudged my ankleand bumped that leg off of the other! :shock:

She flops in her cage and you'd think theroof was coming down on top of yourhead!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

When people first visit me, they hear thiswrestling sound and they freak. What'sthat???



"Oh, That's just Cali moving around." 

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I love the baby pictures ofCali.spishially of her feet in the bowl! I thinkshe is bigger when she was a baby than Sebastian is now! :shock:

SLG


----------



## Carolyn

Ithink you're right, SLG!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> The back part movesseparately from the front part! When she hops, if you can call it that,it's like a giant slinky-type motion.
> Raspberry




Kind of like the slinkie dog on Toy Story...ONLY BIGGER.


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> And when she nudges you forlovin'. Oh my gosh!I had my legs crossed andapparently wasn't paying enough attention to her...she nudged my ankleand bumped that leg off of the other! :shock:
> 
> Raspberry




I made the mistake of not paying enough attention and she grabbed myfoot and shook it. I've got the teeth marks on my sneaker to proveit!!:shock:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Carolyn wrote: *


> "Ring around the Rosie..."




Das not Rosie silly goose!! Thats a big blue ball!!


----------



## lyndsy

Carolyn, I LOVE THE NEW PICS!

You NEED to put them up more often.... SHOW THOSE ADORABLE BABIES OFF!

:monkey:


----------



## Ally

AWWWW!!! Give _my_ Cali-Girl extra kisses from her Auntie Ally!

Ally


----------



## LuvaBun

Just beautiful, Carolyn. Look at how little Cali girl was:inlove:. Your babies are just soooo gorgeous.

Jan


----------



## Lissa

Gimme!! Gimme!! :tears2:Too darn cute!!


----------



## Zee

:love: I WANT !!!! 

Beautiful pics Carolyn !!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Carolyn, she is absolutely beautiful I want aFlemish sooooo bad. The husband said I have to wait for awhile as we have three now, now really what's the big dealLOL. What's the difference 3 or 5.

What kind of mats were you using and where did you get them?

Soooska


----------



## FreddysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Carolyn, she is absolutely beautiful I want a Flemishsooooo bad. The husband said I have to wait for awhile as we have three now, now really what's the big dealLOL. What's the difference 3 or 5.
> 
> What kind of mats were you using and where did you get them?
> 
> Soooska


pier 1 has huge natural grass mats for like $10


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

So does HomeDepot. Sometimes a Home Depot is easier to find that Pier One. Itamazes me how much Sebastian chews on his and his system moves much,much better when he has it. 

Raspberry


----------



## FreddysMom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> So does Home Depot. Sometimesa Home Depot is easier to find that Pier One. It amazes me how muchSebastian chews on his and his system moves much, much better when hehas it.
> 
> Raspberry


i would have never thought Home Depot to carry that! Im sure its prolly cheaper than Pier 1 as well!


----------



## cirrustwi

Yea!! New pictures. Baby Cali is too cute. 

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

:tears2:OH Carolyn...I'm at a loss forwords. She was gorgeous as a baby and she is so Stunning. It's nosecret I adore Cali, she my Baby Girl. I love these pictures of her. Ican't thank you enough seriously for showing them to us. Please give mygirl lots of extra squeezes and kisses from Auntie Tina. 

Jeremy says he has his 'napping gear all set and is going toget Tucker when you least expect it. I told him he can't take Tuckerbecause then Fauna would be lonely. Jeremy said ok I'm taking themboth.:shock::shock:You better lock them doorsgirlfriend.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> :tears2:OH Carolyn...I'm at a loss for words. Shewas gorgeous as a baby and she is so Stunning. It's no secret I adoreCali, she my Baby Girl. I love these pictures of her. I can't thank youenough seriously for showing them to us. Please give my girl lots ofextra squeezes and kisses from Auntie Tina.
> 
> Jeremy says he has his 'napping gear all set and is going toget Tucker when you least expect it. I told him he can't take Tuckerbecause then Fauna would be lonely. Jeremy said ok I'm taking themboth.:shock::shock:You better lock them doorsgirlfriend.
> 
> Tina


tell Jeremy he's only allowed to bunnynap Tucker if im allowed visits!! i love that lil guy!


----------



## dajeti2

tell Jeremy he's only allowed to bunnynap Tucker if im allowed visits!! i love that lil guy

Jeremy said it's a deal.:highfive:Just one more reason to move to Va., Tucker visits.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Hey Hey!!! :nonono:

Tucker STAYS in Tucker Town, and That's FINAL!


----------



## Carolyn

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Carolyn, she is absolutely beautiful I want a Flemishsooooo bad. The husband said I have to wait for awhile as we have three now, now really what's the big dealLOL. What's the difference 3 or 5.
> 
> What kind of mats were you using and where did you get them?
> 
> Soooska




Would follow Freddy's Mom's advice, Soooska. I didn't haveCali when she was a baby. I adopted her at 6 months when shewas already 8-9 lbs. Her baby pictures are from her previousowners, and that's the set-up they had given her. 

You should definitely get a Flemish in your future. They're"all that" and then some! I guarantee, you won't have anyregrets or be disappointed. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Look at the face I made when MOm said I couldn't come see you.

Apollo


----------



## dajeti2

Hey Cali, my momma said you said youreally like Elvis and big bunnies. I hope you like this and me as muchas I looooooove you.:love:

Apollo Wollo


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

I just think that everybody's bunnys are soooooo adorable!! They really are. :inlove:, i could look at their pics al day long!


----------



## Carolyn

You ROCK Apollo! 

:elvis:

I'm even more in love with you now than I was before.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

awwwww..mann :?I saw this bumped upand thought I was gonna get some new pix of that Tucker boy, lovelyFauna, and baby Cali!! Get some new pix Missy!!!


----------



## Carolyn

:embarrassed:

I'm sorry. I was afraid that was going to happen.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :embarrassed:
> 
> I'm sorry. I was afraid that was going to happen.
> 
> -Carolyn


:disgust:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You ROCK Apollo!
> 
> I'm even more in love with you now than I was before.


----------



## Zee

*Carolyn,

Just a little something for you





*


----------



## Lissa

I LOVE APOLLO!!!! :ele:


----------



## Zee

*And not forgetting

*





*And*


----------



## ariel

*Laura wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You ROCK Apollo!
> 
> I'm even more in love with you now than I was before.
Click to expand...



Ok now this is going too far!! For you human type people to be involvedin some "Thankyaverymuch" thingy about how you say it etc is one thing,but to bring these gorgeous bunnies in to it aswell!!:nonono: Well I never.....


All of you will hand your bunnies over to me so I can protect them from these goings ons.!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Carolyn

Tsk. 

Ohhh ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!! :hug:

:tears2:

They're Gorgeous! :bigtears:

I haven't been in awe like this since Pamnock placed my babies in her garden. 

I'll have to get a better picture of Tucks so that he's not all 'shackled up'. (sp?)

Thank you So Much! :hug:

Buck loved Tucks and the first thing that came to mind when I saw that picture of him was that he was praying to Buck's Star. 

Cali-Girl and Fauna's are so soft and delicate. Just like My Girls. 

You have quite an artistic talent, My Friend. 

:star:

* * * * * * * * * * 

To E.O. (Elvis' Offspring)

It's About Time you got it right! 


When I _think_ about all the times I had to tell you how it was TWO thank yous... :foreheadsmack:

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Yall never get to see Cali with her Momma!!


----------



## Carolyn

Never saw that picture, Danielle.



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Such a sweet pic !


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Another of pretty Cali-Girl!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> To E.O. (Elvis' Offspring)
> 
> It's About Time you got it right!


Hey, I like that - E.O. 

It's way better than "Devil's Spawn".


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww it sure brings home how much our Caligirl has grown.Pictures just don't do her justice.Carolyn she is the samesize as Caitlyn is!! 

Now if we could only see his Momma's pretty face onder:. That would be a beautiful picture.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

NOT seeing my face is what makes that picture bearable. 

Had friends over last night and the one friend said that Cali's feet is bigger than her 2 year olds'. They were!

:shock2:

My Beast! My sister wrote me a note when she saw that pictureand said, "That's not a rabbit. That's a bear!" 

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Carolyn wrote: *


> NOT seeing my face is what makes that picture bearable.
> 
> -Carolyn


:disgust:That is just not true Sista!! I've seen your pics. Yoursmile is like sunshine:sunshine:

Vickie


----------



## Zee

*:highfive: I'll 2nd that one !!!!!!!!!!!

DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> :disgust:That is just not true Sista!! I've seen your pics. Yoursmile is like sunshine:sunshine:
> 
> Vickie


----------



## FreddysMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> NOT seeing my face is what makes that picture bearable.
> 
> -Carolyn


Dont make me drive to Tucker Town and kick you in the butt!!


----------



## JimD

:sunshine:


----------



## Jenniblu

Aww, this picture perfectly illustrates what you've said about female Flemish being your best girl friend--







:love:


----------



## Carolyn

Jenniblu wrote:


> Aww, this picture perfectly illustrates what you've saidabout female Flemish being your best girl friend--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :love:







Fauna takes care of Tucker when he gets in trouble and he doesn'tlisten to me. She'll chase him until he's tired and can't get introuble anymore.

Cali just hangs with me, checks on me, and follows wherever I go to make sure I'm okay.

I love them All. They make me laugh, even Tucker - when he's making me C R A Z Y makes me laugh in spite of myself.



-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

OMG Carolyn, I love that picture of you and Cali girl! Give that baby an extra kiss for me.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

cirrustwi wrote:


> OMG Carolyn, I love that picture of you and Cali girl!? Give that baby an extra kiss for me.
> 
> Jen



I'll give her Five extra kisses from you!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

My right hand is supporting her rump. 

She's a Handful, as you can see, but she's a baby.

:stork:

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> cirrustwi wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Carolyn, I love that picture of you and Cali girl! Give that baby an extra kiss for me.
> 
> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give her Five extra kisses from you!
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

Thank you! And give some to Fauna and even that rascalTucker! Have to make sure they get their kiss quota for theday. LOL

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

I'll kiss them all until they turn their heads on me...and then I'll kiss them 3x more!

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:



-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so jealous of all you flemish owners who canhold your babies like the way in Cali's picture. Poor Tiny -he hates it when I hold him like that - in fact, when we first got him- if I tried to hold him like that - he'd shake and have a hard timebreathing- he was so scared. I once thought he was going tohave a heart attack or something - he was so terrified of being held.

I am glad that he loves to lay beside me though and let me pethim. He's come a long way to let me get to that point....

Peg


----------



## ariel

Oh Carolyn, that picture of you and Cali is great!! Two friends just hanging out and my gawsh what a big bunny hug.

She sure is a real beauty!!
:mrsthumper:

Now we need a family portarit next please, you and all those gorgeous buns of yours all in one picture!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Carolyn,

I made something for ya. You are making this forum awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Carolyn

Thank you SO MUCH, SweetPeasMommie!! :hug:

That is so precious! I love it. 

:inlove: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

*OMG! Cali is even more adorable than I had imagined!! :inlove:*


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks Lissa!


----------



## Zee

How the babies Carolyn ???

Couple of days and then you get a surprise !!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

They're great, thanks for asking, Zee.

Had a friend over last night and you should've seen the mush they allturned into for her. :disgust: I don't think I'lllet her back at the house. Don't want my little ones lovingher more than me! :wink:



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Sweet !!!

Don't worry Carolyn, they will always love you more than anyboby else. 

What would they do without their mummy !!!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you.


----------



## JimD

*Zee wrote: *


> Couple of days and then you get a surprise !!!!!


?:??

....did I miss something?


----------



## Zee

Ask Danielle, I'm not saying anything cos then Carolyn will know. PM me and I will tell you


----------



## lyndsy

Carolyn that pic of your and Cali, is GORGEOUS!

I LOVE IT!

She is even bigger than I imagined, one day, i'll have just like her!

All our love, to Tucker town!


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote:*


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of daysand then you get a surprise !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ?:??
> 
> ....did I miss something?
Click to expand...

:dancing:i gotst a secret


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

ok have no cluuuuuuuuuuuuuue what ya talkin about so I dunno


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I gotsta secret too, just keep it that way!!! so.... 



SHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

ooooookkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dajeti2

Hey Carolyn,



Iwonder if we get to see and more pictures of Cali, Fauna andTucker.:waiting:

Tina


----------



## JimD

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Hey Carolyn,
> 
> 
> 
> Iwonder if we get to see and more pictures of Cali, Fauna andTucker.:waiting:
> 
> Tina


We'll have to take some this weekend when we're up in Tucker Town.


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*JimD wrote: *


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Carolyn,
> 
> 
> 
> Iwonder if we get to see and more pictures of Cali, Fauna andTucker.:waiting:
> 
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to take some this weekend when we're up in Tucker Town.
Click to expand...

Lots and lots of my Fauna please :love:.

Vickie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That would be cool. Hey JimD which buns are yours in your thread with Iluvmahbuns.


----------



## cirrustwi

Could we get some pictures please???I'm missing my babies in Tucker Town! And, I want to see "thenet" -- I'm seriously going to try to find one this weekend.If I can't my brother's girlfriend's sister is going to send me onefrom Myrtle Beach.

Jen


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> That would be cool. Hey JimD which buns are yours in yourthread with Iluvmahbuns.


Only Jessica (Rosie-roo Jones) and I have personally owned rabbits,(Benji, Binkie, and Rosie!) the rest are owned by the family (S'more,Brindle, Chippy, MooShu)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Could we get some pictures please??? I'm missingmy babies in Tucker Town! And, I want to see "the net" -- I'mseriously going to try to find one this weekend. If I can'tmy brother's girlfriend's sister is going to send me one from MyrtleBeach.
> 
> Jen




Please my camera has 512 pictures on it!!!! PICTURES THERE WILL BE!!


----------



## Carolyn

Hi,

I've been just like the rest of you guys in your shock and grief over losing Apollo. Still can't believe he's gone. :sad:


I've been spending a tremendous amount of time with my little ones. Thank God, I've been able to. 

Fauna sits at my side the whole time she's out of her cage. Will notleave me. Sure, she'll run up to Tucker and demand he clean her eyes,but after he does, she beats feet right back to me. 

Tucker has been binkying, getting into mischief, and digging and pulling at my pant leg/robe/ankles, any chance he can get. 

Cali has been very mellow. She spends the majority of her free time inher cage. I coax her to come out; she'll come out for about 20 minutesand I make her sit for a grooming and then pet her, then she's back inher cage. :dunno:

Anyway, I haven't updated you guys in a while, but tonight something really shocking happened. 


I've been really struggling with letting all three out together andseeing how it goes. Tucker and Cali are the ones that I had to watchwhen I first let them out. Tucker went after Cali. Believe it or not,it was Very Scary. They haven't been exposed to each other in the opensince. They're free time is separate.

Tonight, Fauna jumped in her cage willingly and started eating dinner.She had been out with Tucker for 6 hours. I figured it was Cali's turn.Just to see if Cali would come out, I opened her cage. Again, she justlaid there and didn't want to be bothered. Nudged her to encourage her,but she insisted, so I left her alone.

I then realize that I have to get Tucker in his cage because I justdon't have it in me to deal with them fighting. (I have a cold - no bigdeal.) Anyway, I try to get Tucker to go to his cage - Nothing. I grabthe crab net, and of course, as soon as I pick that thing up, The RaceIs On!

That rabbit took off running around the living room, right aroundFauna's cage, down Tucker Lane and Jumped right Into Cali's cage, andhuddled up next to her nose to nose. :shock: 

I was thinking, 'Oh God, don't bite, Don't either of you bite!!' Talk about Right in her Face And in her Turf! :shock2:

Cali couldn't've put her nose further down on the ground and Tuckerhunched down with her until I was able to catch up, crawl in the cageand take him out.

I can't believe that he ran straight to her cage, and then they stayed together as if I was The Monster on the Loose.

This could be the start of something good. 

ray:


----------



## HoneyPot

Oooh, maybe that's what those two needed to start the bond - a common enemy?? The CRAB NET!!

______________
Nadia


----------



## Carolyn

onder:

Good Point! 

And since you're our Newly Engaged, I trust you to pick up on the signs of Love.

Hmmmm ... onder: The CRAB NET...

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy

Carolyn!

I've been wondering where this thread was! I miss seeing pictures of everyone. You must put plenty of little Fauna.


----------



## 

:rofl:I Can so seeyou racing around the house Crabby net inhand, , Ticker running into Cali'scage and You stopping dead in your track with yourJaw hitting the floor LOl ,what a sight that must have been , dang I wish Iwas there to see that!.


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn, it truly does my heart good tohear this. I can't help but add that she's a Flemish. She could do somuch damage to him yet instead she submits to him.

Apollo was terrorized by a mini rex with tude yet he neverfought back. It's not in their nature. I hope this is the start ofsomething good.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Tuckerlooked to Cali for protection from theCRAB NET??:shock:WHOA! This is significant! 

Unless he just had an Oh S_ _ _! moment and forgot where he was going! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

:jumpforjoy:Ooooohhh, this soundsgood, Carolyn. Tucker running to his big sister for protection from thecrab net - who would've thought? Hopefully, this is the start ofsomething - if not friendship, then at least tolerance.

Jan


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Fauna sits at my side the whole time she's out of her cage.Will not leave me. Sure, she'll run up to Tucker and demand he cleanher eyes, but after he does, she beats feet right back to me.


That's our little diva!:yes:


> Tucker has been binkying, getting into mischief, and digging andpulling at my pant leg/robe/ankles, any chance he can get.


:disgust: Tucker, you leave poor Cali alone. :foreheadsmack:


> Cali has been very mellow. She spends the majority of her freetime in her cage. I coax her to come out; she'll come out for about 20minutes and I make her sit for a grooming and then pet her, then she'sback in her cage


Aww.....whata bunny. :inlove:


----------



## pamnock

Do NOT tell me:shock2:

thatYOUhave been chasing:witch: 



my BABY:monkey:



with that crab net again!:scared:







Run Tucker! Run! :dragster:



Pam :inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Okay, now that Ican breathe... I think that's the most words, or emoticons our wisejudge has ever used in onepost!



Carolyn, shesoooooo busted you!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack: Trying toget some compassion from you people is like shopping for milkinthe hardware store! :disgust:


If Tucker would do as he should, the Crab Net would never have to be handled. 

Don'tcha know, cain'tcha see??



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

Love for my Tuckstershields me from any attemptsof reason 



Pam



Special ps: If you try to hide from the tears and sorrow, you'll miss all the joy and love. :rose:


----------



## Carolyn

*pamnock wrote:*


> Love for my Tuckstershields me from anyattemptsof reason
> 
> 
> 
> Pam




I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Thanks Pam.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*pamnock wrote: *


> Do NOT tell me:shock2:
> 
> thatYOUhave been chasing:witch:
> 
> 
> 
> my BABY:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> with that crab net again!:scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run Tucker! Run! :dragster:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam :inlove:


Priceless Judge Nock. lol too funny and I agree with Ras that you busted her so bad. lol


----------



## Carolyn

So.

You all think you know what's best for MY Babies, do ya?


:witch:

NO, YOU DON'T!!

:laugh:


* * * * * * * *

FIRST OF ALL: I let Cali out the other night with Fauna and Tucker out.Tucker charged her - Nose to Nose. She submitted and he was On TheAttack.

OUT Came The Crab Net. *Caught!*

Then, There Were Two.

Fauna was watching from afar. Cali came over to me and put her headdown for pats. The minute Cali's jaw hit the floor, Fauna was rightnext to her waiting for some Lovin too.

I balanced myself and was petting both of them. Fauna pretended to careabout Cali and sniffed her eye and then her nose. Back to the center ofher nose - she opened her mouth and let Cali feel her teeth. She didn'tbite at all, she just let Cali know that she could. 

Cali jumped, then it was scoop Fauna up and (as Buck would say) "quick step" back to her cage.

Soooo...the bonding thing didn't work.

* * * * * * * * * *
AND...
For those criticizing The Crab Net:

Tonight, I picked it up, and Tucker jumped in his cage.

HA!

So There! :brat:

IT WORKED! :elephantslide:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw what a goofy bunch.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You're the witch.. uh, I mean, the woman,yeah, that's what I meant! You're the woman!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> You're the witch.. uh, I mean, the woman,yeah, that's what I meant! You're the woman!


Uh oh someone will be in trouble.


----------



## FreddysMom

*ahem* allyour stories aretruely wonderful!! especially Tucker hiding with Cali..who would havethought?!(cept the part about chasing poor lovey-dovey Tuckerwith a crab net! :?)

But where are the PICTURES???? :X

I havent seen any of those babes in agesssssssss!


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom wrote:


> *ahem*? all?your stories are truely wonderful!! especiallyTucker hiding with Cali..who would have thought?!?(cept the part aboutchasing poor lovey-dovey Tucker with a crab net! :?)
> 
> But where are the PICTURES???? :X
> 
> I havent seen any of those babes in agesssssssss!
> 
> ?




I ABSOLUTELY HATE TO ADMIT IT, But...

RaspberrySwirl was right. :sad:

Tucker was in an "Oh ****!" moment, rather than a run to Cali for protection moment.

No pictures expected anytime soon.

Sorry!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?
> 
> ?You're the witch.. uh, I mean, the woman,yeah, that's what I meant! You're the woman! ?




I'll GET YOU, My Pretty...

and your little 'Bastian Too! 

:witch:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ?You're the witch.. uh, I mean, the woman,yeah, that's what I meant! You're the woman! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll GET YOU, My Pretty...
> 
> and your little 'Bastian Too!
> 
> :witch:
Click to expand...




> run 'Bastian run' You dont want to get napped. lol


----------



## Nicky Snow

Carolyn, 

you have a crab net, i gotta broom! 

*Rue hates being picked up so everytime she had to go back to the cage,i showed her the broom. (I used to live in a bachelor so the chase wasendless) Well now when she sees the broom, zip, she's right back in hercage.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I ABSOLUTELY HATE TO ADMIT IT, But...
> 
> RaspberrySwirl was right. :sad:
> 
> -Carolyn


Could you speak louderinto the microphoneplease!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Iwas really hoping you wouldn't see that, Raspberry

* * * * * *

This one's for you, Nicky. :wink:

[align=left]




[/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol you guys are too funny


----------



## Carolyn

Since Tucker already had his picture on aChristmas card, this year, it was one of the girls' turn.Since Fauna absolutely would not be a part of posing, this was one ofthe pictures I had taken of Cali. I'm not using thisparticular one for my card, I'm saving that for those that I send cardsto and some of those people are on the forum. (Gotta hold outto surprise them.)

Cali is next to Humphrey, whom she absolutelyAdores.My sister gave him to me and it was Love atFirstSite for Cali. I put a small dish ofwater in his basket so that when they're out, they can have adrink. Of course, right after Cali is let out, her routine isto go straight to the litterbox, and then over to Humphrey for adrink.


----------



## Lissa

What a BEAUTY!!! :love:


----------



## Carolyn

Kisses for Humphrey...


----------



## FreddysMom

Cali is the puuuuuuuuurtiest girl in the whole world!! :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

She thanks you for that!

Here's The Girls!


----------



## dyky71

:love:Oh my, just look at that beautiful baby!!
I could just kiss that adorable face!
And I love her color.
What a beauty!
Santa can put her under my tree!
Please give her kisses for me:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

*dyky71 wrote: *


> Santa can put her under my tree!
> Please give her kisses for me:kiss:




Santa would *never* be allowed in my house again if he did that! :nonono:

I will give her many many kisses for you. She's such a baby. 

For those that didn't see Tucker's Christmas picture that I had taken a couple of years ago, here it is.


----------



## nose_twitch

How cute! Tucker has a look ofdocility, as though he just kind of relented to having his picturetaken with a hat on his head because it wasn't worth the fight.


----------



## dyky71

AWWWW! Fauna and Tucker or so beautiful also!
Kisses for everyone please! :kiss:


----------



## Lissa

These are GREAT Carolyn!!! I always look forward to seeing pictures of MY babies.


----------



## ariel

Awwww look at Cali and Fauna, they are lovely as usual. I like HUmphreythough too, what a great idea to pop water in his basket so they canhave a drink!
:great:

Ummm and why do we not see these beauties more often???onder:

More pictures I say!! More pictures!!!! Altogether now,,,,, Morepictures, we want more pictures!! UmmmmmPlease can we have more pictures? 

:thanks:


----------



## Carolyn

*Lissa wrote:*


> These are GREAT Carolyn!!! I always look forwardto seeing pictures of MY babies.




Excuse You?????

* * * * * * *

Nose_Twitch, 

They were Tucker's younger days when he used to sometimes work with meas long as he had his Honey Stick, you'll see at his feet. 

* * * * * *

Dyky, 

I know you'd never leave any of the bunnies out, and it's okay that Cali's your favorite. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*ariel wrote: *


> More pictures I say!! More pictures!!!! Altogether now,,,,, Morepictures, we want more pictures!! UmmmmmPlease can we have more pictures?





I have to get two other rolls developed. The machine at CVSwas down so I was glad to at least get these done. Will posta couple more pictures when the other films are developed. 



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

So where are the Santa pictures Carolyn! :waiting:


----------



## ariel

Let the record show that Carolyn has stated here that "there WILL be more pictures of her beauties" :jumpforjoy: Woohoo.


I'll hold you to that now, ya know that dontchya


----------



## Carolyn

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> So where are the Santa pictures Carolyn! :waiting:




Santaonly comes to Tucker Town on December 24th. Helikes more populated areas; I'm very much in thecountry. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *MyBunnyBoys wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So whereare the Santa pictures Carolyn! :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santaonly comes to Tucker Town on December 24th. Helikes more populated areas; I'm very much in thecountry.
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...



I think it's a hint to take them to see the santas you see at the shops,

we all know that the real Santa comes on the 24th and ofcourse you can't have your photo taken with him because if you areawake he won't leave you presents, you have to be asleep, so how canyou have a photo with him when you are asleep????

Geeeze some people, if there are any kids reading this, can you please explain this to the so called adults!! :brat::rofl:


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> These are GREATCarolyn!!! I always look forward to seeing picturesof MY babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse You?????
Click to expand...



:brat:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*ariel wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Santaonly comes to Tucker Town on December24th. He likes more populated areas; I'm very muchin the country.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are awake he won't leave you presents, you have to be asleep, sohow can you have a photo with him when you are asleep????
> 
> Geeeze some people, if there are any kids reading this, can you please explain this to the so called adults!! :brat::rofl:
Click to expand...

Carolyn just doesn't understand because all she ever gets is switches and ashes in her stocking. 

Santa only brings presents toGOOD girls and boys.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*ariel wrote: *


> I think it's a hint to take them to see the santas you see at the shops,


At least someone got my hint... some people are full of excuses! :brat:


----------



## dajeti2

There's my Cali Wali. She looks amazing.Tons of kisses for my girl. Fauna looks adorable as usual,she is such a little doll. Tucker, awww he looks so sweet andcalm in his xmas pic. Lots of hugs, kisses and treats from me.

Oh and Carolyn, :nonono:the last time you posted picsMiss Cali didn't have a dew lap. You need to post more pics of thesepunkins. If not you leave me no choice but to bring them to theAcres.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny

My what festive bunnies!! I adore thepicture of Cali kissing Humphrey. What a great idea for abunny water bowl.:love:


----------



## Carolyn

Ya all can just Talk to the Tail about that freak in the red suit holding my bunnies.


----------



## dajeti2

:shock:


----------



## Lissa

:scared:


----------



## JimD

..... awwwww :love:

...my Cali-gurl has such a purtty tail!!


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> ...the last time you posted pics Miss Calididn't have a dew lap.


----------



## Carolyn

Doesn't she have beautiful eyelashes!


----------



## Nicky Snow

wow, those eyelashes are beeeeautiful! What a pretty girl!


----------



## Carolyn

*ariel wrote: *


> we all know that the real Santa comes on the 24th and ofcourse you can't have your photo taken with him because if you areawake he won't leave you presents, you have to be asleep, so how canyou have a photo with him when you are asleep????
> 
> Geeeze some people, if there are any kids reading this, can you please explain this to the so called adults!! :brat::rofl:


----------



## ariel

Oh Carolyn, you are wicked!!!

He is not there!! He is at the North Pole getting all our pressies doneas we speak, and I'd appreciate it if you didn't call him a freak in ared suit!! :disgust:

You gunna get a lump of coal for chrissy now!:brat:

I love the pictures of Cali, ummm but where are the other 2 furry ones who rule your house???:dunno:

I scrolled back through this thread, amazing how much our babies grow and how quickly huh.
:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *ariel wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all know that the real Santa comes on the 24th and ofcourse you can't have your photo taken with him because if you areawake he won't leave you presents, you have to be asleep, so how canyou have a photo with him when you are asleep????
> 
> Geeeze some people, if there are any kids reading this, can you please explain this to the so called adults!! :brat::rofl:
Click to expand...

:nonono:Somebody is getting Coal and a Stick. That is just sick and wrong girlfriend, sick and wrong.:shock:

Tina

OMG Cali looks incredible. Please let her know how much I loveher. Hug her for me. I know she doesn't like huggies but one from mewon't hurt. Lots of pets for sweet little Fauna and blown kisses to SirTucker.


----------



## lyndsy

HOW CUTE IS THAT TUCKER?!?!?!?!? HONESTLY NOW.... WHAT A LITTLE MAN HE IS!

The girls look AWESOME too! Such gorgeous babies Carolyn...

Which remindes me, I need to post my pics....

all my love to your little ones!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Yaall can just Talk to the Tail about that freak in the red suit holdingmy bunnies.


Carolyn, I think she's giving _you_ the tail for not taking her to see Santa! :shock:

And she _does_ have a cute tail!


----------



## 

I am making my list ,checking it twice , a bunnynapping list isoh so nice !.

Carloyn : They All look AWESOME!! 

and Look at Cali Loven onHumphry ! what a doll she is . and MissFauna what can I say she gets more beautiful everyday . Tucker called me the other daywhile you were at work and said heis ready to come live at my house ,he told me you were stilltrying to make him think he is a Crab. :foreheadsmackoorPoor Tucker , he has bunny legsnot crab legs lol . 

Cassi saw the Picture ofCaliand said "Theres MY Cali Girl ",and asked me to have you give hera kiss on the nose for her . 

More Pictures of the Tucker Town Trio Please!


----------



## CorkysMom

Get pics DEVELOPED?? they still do that??? :shock::shock:

Girl, you need to get a digi cam so we can see pics more often, as ininstantly!!!!! OH WAIT...webtv doesn't support that...   



btw, they look GREAT and I LOVE Faunas color!!!!


----------



## bunsforlife

Cali really does love Humphrey! I've watched her kiss that silly rabbit hehe

I love those babies of yours Caro! Make sure to give them lots of honey sticks and nose rubs


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Look at thatbaby's tail! I think it's bigger thanall ofSebbie! 







Whoa! :shock:Now _that's_ a GLUB!!!


----------



## JimD

*gypsy wrote:*


> Tucker called me the other daywhile you were at work and said heis ready to come live at my house ,he told me you were stilltrying to make him think he is a Crab. :foreheadsmackoorPoor Tucker , he has bunny legsnot crab legs lol .




....he sure can run sideways fast though!!!....'specially when Carolyn's in hot pursuit with the crab net!!:run:


----------



## Carolyn

Tina and Ariel: I don't mind gettingcoal. I can use it for the eyes of a snowman and I'd like toget a stick. "Walk Tall and Carry a Big Stick". 

Lyndsy and Gypsy: Yes, Tucker-Bucker is a babe, isn'the? Gypsy taking Tucker -or Cali and Fauna -out ofTucker Town would be like taking away his oxygensupply. They couldn't live happily withoutme. Cassi is as mistaken as all of the rest of the folks whothink Cali is theirs. You can just rewrite your bunnynappinglist taking my babies off - that is IF you care about their happinessand well-being at all.

All the rest that comment about her tail: She's_Ignoring_ You - not me! :foreheadsmack: Youshould've been insulted, not complimenting her.

PGG: I only use Webtv at times. It doesn't supportpictures, but my other system does.I realize I'mliving in ancient times not having a digital camera. Don'tknow when that will ever happen. 

Bunsforlife: I'm so glad you're back. I forgot yousaw how Cali loves Humphrey. I'm glad I have awitness. I hope it's going well in your new home.

Ariel: I know I have to get other shots of Tucker andFauna. Hoping that some of them came out on the other tworolls of film I have. Will definitely post some more if I gotany good ones. That last roll was pretty much taken up justtrying to get one good shot of Cali's Christmas Card. All themore reason why I really do need to get a digital camera. Inthe end, I'm wasting money. Sorry that you didn'tknow where Santa resides. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

Omg, new pictures!!!!! Yay! 

I just love the picture of Cali in front of that beautiful quilt. She looks so....regal. Then of course she's giving the Tail. LOL 

Love that picture of Tucks with the Santa hat.


----------



## Carolyn

Wish Fauna would let me pose her for a Christmaspicture, but it's her way or No Way. If Fauna's not happy,ain't nobody in the house is happy, so none of us mess with her to makeher try to do something she doesn't want to do.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'd like to get a stick. "Walk Tall and Carry a Big Stick".


Um, I'm pretty sure it's "Walk_*softly*_ and carry a big stick".

Sorry, I had to....


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to geta stick. "Walk Tall and Carry a Big Stick".
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I'm pretty sure it's "Walk_*softly*_ and carry a big stick".
> 
> Sorry, I had to....
Click to expand...



I always mess up those types of sayings.

Let's not beat a dead cow 'kay, Laura?!

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Ummm a dead cow onder:sorry hun wrong again. It's beat a dead horse not a cow.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Let's not beat a dead cow 'kay, Laura?!
> 
> :wink:


Oh, come on. It's fun!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Snuggys Mom

Did I tell you I recently dreamed you sent Calito live with us? I'm not kidding. I REALLY dreamedthat! Ally was so psyched!

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA

:laugh:You Guys Opps I mean "Gals" are hilarious

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> DidI tell you I recently dreamed you sent Cali to live with us?I'm not kidding. I REALLY dreamed that! Ally was sopsyched!
> 
> Laura




In your Dreams is Right, Sista!

* * * * *

Sooooska, 

See the abuse I take! :no:

I just sit here and do nothing to deserve it. :dunno:



-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

*gypsy wrote:*


> I am making my list , checkingit twice , a bunny napping listisoh so nice !.


LOL!! I like that!

Carolyn, it is so nice to see your babies again - nearly forgotten whatthey look like . I love Cali with Humphrey - hope Sebbie doesn't getjealous.

Shame Fauna won't pose for a Christmas pic. I think she would look so sweet dreessed up all Festive!

Can't wiat to see the other pics when they get developed 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to geta stick. "Walk Tall and Carry a Big Stick".
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I'm pretty sure it's "Walk_*softly*_ and carry a big stick".
> 
> Sorry, I had to....
Click to expand...





"short people gotnobody..."





She messed up that line for a reason! Itwas a Freudianslip!



Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> "short people gotnobody..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She messed up that line for a reason! Itwas a Freudianslip!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

For Raspberry and Laura:


----------



## Lissa

That is such a pretty tail. All yourbunnies are so darn gorgeous. I just want to give them all abig sloppy kiss.


----------



## Stephanie

By the way, that's no tail, it's a rudder!


----------



## nose_twitch

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to geta stick. "Walk Tall and Carry a Big Stick".
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I'm pretty sure it's "Walk_*softly*_ and carry a big stick".
> 
> Sorry, I had to....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm sure Carolyn knew the saying. We shouldn't assume anything by counting our eggs before the chicken hatches.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Here's a big bunny butt for you,too!!!


----------



## Carolyn

You're right, nose-twitch...I knew somethingsounded wrong when I said Walk Tall, but I didn't care. I wasthinking of that movie, Walking Tall. Did you ever seeit? It's a great flick. I was surprised when I sawthe one wrestler star in the latest version of it. He did anexcellent job. I actually had Buck Jones watch it with me andhe was equally impressed with the fact that the guy couldact. 

I did know that beat a dead cow was wrong. They don't know Ilike to tweak them. *laughs* But it is true, I mixup sayings a lot. It's gotten to be quite a joke between myfriends and I. 

* * * * * * *

Lissa, You're most welcome anytime to come to Tucker Town and love dababies...but no sneaking away with them. :nonono:

* * * * * * * *

Stephanie, 

"...not a tail, a rudder." :rofl: That's GREAT!!!!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> We shouldn't assume anything by counting our eggsbefore the chicken hatches.




You Go, Sista!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yeah! When in Rome.... do as Carolyn does.


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Lissa, You're most welcome anytime to come to Tucker Townand love da babies...but no sneaking away with them. :nonono:


:dunno:Who me? *NEVER! :dancing:*


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Yeah! When in Rome.... do as Carolyn does.




Who's inRome??



* * * * *

I knew you wouldn'tthink of taking my babies, Lissa.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

_*Sneaks in, serveys the bunnies and decides to take only Fauna.*_

I'm not sure if I could sneak Cali out with her size. :shock:And I'll be nice and leave your baby boy...

_*Waves and heads back to Canada.*_


----------



## Carolyn

It's those quiet ones you have to watch out for!

:gun:


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wote*


> See the abuse I take! :no:
> 
> I just sit here and do nothing to deserve it. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




:rofl: Who you trying to kid????? NOW I have heard it all! 

What a funny woman is Carolyn, 
she gets in all matter of strife,
she leads a very exciting life, 
What a funny woman is Carolyn. 

***This is sung to the theme of Humphrey B Bear***


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

But Zoey wants to play with Fauna! In Canada, Tucker Town just wont do! :angel:


----------



## 

Carolyn, TUCKER IS Mine!! One more thing, I have a dog, 11 chickens,and a Snapping Turtle,and I am not afraid to usethem.

:growl:

Jeremy


----------



## lyndsy

*ApollosBro wrote: *


> Carolyn, TUCKER IS Mine!! One more thing, I have a dog, 11 chickens,and a Snapping Turtle,and I am not afraid to usethem.
> 
> :growl:
> 
> Jeremy


:rofl:


----------



## shadow10978

Hey Carolyn, I never realized just how prettyCali was, I may need to add her to MY napping list lol, I think shewould love to come for a visit with us in Cold as all get out NH  Iknow mom would willingly make the trip to nap her if i promised momvisitation rights :wink:


----------



## Carolyn

ApollosBro is here too? :faint:

Shadow's in on it, now?? :foreheadsmack:

Listen and Listen Good:

I'm gonna get a Big Stick and Walk Tall with it. I'm plannin on somecoal too and I'm a pretty good shot if I use the stick and the coaltogether. 

Anyone wanting Tucker, print out the 2005 Rabbits Only calendar for themonth of December. Hang it up and enjoy it because that's as close toTucker as Jeremy, Pamnock, Gypsy, Lyndsy, Tina, and all the rest of youout there are going to get to having him in your house.

As for Cali, She's NOT FOR SALE!

Here in good faith, I developed those rolls of film and I have many of Fauna. Too bad you won't see them!

See what you've gone and done???

:no:

You should be ashamed of yourselves!

-Carolyn


----------



## 

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ApollosBro is here too? :faint:
> 
> Shadow's in on it, now?? :foreheadsmack:
> 
> Listen and Listen Good:
> 
> I'm gonna get a Big Stick and Walk Tall with it. I'm plannin on somecoal too and I'm a pretty good shot if I use the stick and the coaltogether.
> 
> Anyone wanting Tucker, print out the 2005 Rabbits Only calendar for themonth of December. Hang it up and enjoy it because that's as close toTucker as Jeremy, Pamnock, Gypsy, Lyndsy, Tina, and all the rest of youout there are going to get to having him in your house.
> 
> As for Cali, She's NOT FOR SALE!
> 
> Here in good faith, I developed those rolls of film and I have many of Fauna. Too bad you won't see them!
> 
> See what you've gone and done???
> 
> :no:
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves!
> 
> -Carolyn


:rofl: Now Carolyn to depraveus of seeing the Tucker TownTrio's pictures is justjust abusive .


----------



## dajeti2

Wait a minute. How did I get draggedinto this. I never said I was taking anybunny. But NOW thst you mentionit, Cali is really wanting to visit Auntie Tina. Your stick and coaldon't scare me... you gotta sleep sometime. By the time you wake upCali will be settled nicley into her new comfy home.

:brat:

Tina

Ps I demand Fauna Girl and Tucker Bucker pics. No fair holding out on us. :nonono:now you play nice.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978

Hey Carolyn I would love to d/l tucker puckers calander pic, but sadly when I try i get this error: 
Error 404 - page does not exist Sorry, the page/illus_current_issue/calendarJune_dec.pdf does not exist atrabbits.com

So i guess while everyone sleeps I will have to make a trip to tucker town and settle for the real thing :laugh:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Get pics DEVELOPED?? they still do that??? :shock::shock:


I have a Nikon F2S that I got in the 1970's. It'sbuilt like a tank and will last a lifetime and then some.:shock: 

It's completely manual so who needs batteries.

Rainbows!


----------



## 

Ok OK who deployed the air bag on this Rabbit!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Gypsy: If I have to deprive you of the Trio...then So Be It. The people get what they deserve.

Ms. Tina: "How did you get dragged into this"? Well, let me tell yousomething, My Little Chickadee. I SAW your reply in Jenniblu's postabout bunnynapping and I Do Recall that Cali was the first named inyour reply. Hmmmph! 'Nuff Said. 

Shadow: Pity you can't access the calendar. I'd suggest you print out apicture of Santa Tucker and stick it on a December calendar. I'll seeif I can get that link activated again - Thank you very much forpointing it out.

Gypsy: That is NOT an "air bag"! 

:foreheadsmack: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*gypsy wrote: *


> Ok OK who deployed the air bag on this Rabbit!!!!!




OH!OH! I CAN'T BREATHE!!!! 

************************

*Carolyn said*- Gypsy: That is NOT an "air bag"! 

She's right! IT'S ABIG 'OLGLUB!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh, now that'sextra funny! I didn't realize I was logged on under SLG'sname!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Oh, now that's extra funny! Ididn't realize I was logged on under SLG'sname!


Razzwhen I saw her name and see the time says 11:34pm. I was thinking whatin the world is she doing up this late during a school night. lol:bunnydance:


----------



## Cali

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


> *Carolyn said*- Gypsy: That is NOT an "air bag"!
> 
> She's right! IT'S ABIG 'OLGLUB!!!




That's not very nice.  
No wonder why Sebbie wants to come to live with me. Please tell him:


----------



## bunsforlife

Not only is Cali beautiful... she is sooooooo very sweet! I get bunny kisses whenever I visit!


----------



## Carolyn

Maybe after the holidays, we can plan on another visit, bunsforlife.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

New Pictures...


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

My little munchkin...


----------



## JimD

..... awwwww :love:

...such a sweetie Fauna is!!!

...and my Cali-gurl has such a purtty nosie!!

...and Tucker-buck is certainly "all that"!!!


----------



## Carolyn

It took Tucker so long to get this blanket Just Right...


----------



## Carolyn

Why must you keep looking at me? You've taken a picture, now let me rest!


----------



## Stephanie

Oh, she is such a beauty!!! Her fur just looks so silky, like you can just sink your fingers right in there. 

How old is she again, Carolyn? She is so beautiful.


----------



## Lissa

Fauna should be a model. What a perfect little angel.


----------



## Carolyn

Sleepy Girl...


----------



## Carolyn

*Stephanie wrote: *


> How old is she again, Carolyn? She is so beautiful.




She's very soft. 

She's 6 years old. 

* * * * * * * *

Here's Cali in the only bag she can play in - the 50 lb. bag of Rabbit Chow. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Lissa wrote: *


> Fauna should be a model. What a perfect little angel.




She's _Soooooo_ much prettier in person. Pictures truly don't do her any justice. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

_MY_ BABYBOY!!! :inlove:


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Here's Cali in the only bag she can play in - the 50 lb. bag of Rabbit Chow.
> 
> -Carolyn


I'm lovin this pic!!!!

All of my buns would get lost in the 25lb bag...except maybe Tootles!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I love this picture! She looks like somebunny you wouldn't want to mess with!

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Carolyn

Is the bag empty?

All your Bunnies are just adorable.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Carolyn

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Is the bag empty?




Yup! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

How long are Cali's ears now? Have you measured them recently? 

Also, we've begun to buy our food in 40# bags, and freeze them ingallon zip lock freezer bags. I inherited my Meme's freezer and it'sbeen a godsend!


----------



## Carolyn

*Stephanie wrote: *


> How long are Cali's ears now? Have you measured them recently?




No I haven't. Will have to do that and get back to you.

You must love having the extra storage for the freezer. It'll come in very handy.

Pat the rabbits and your belly forme.



I hope the day is your baby's birthday! It's going to be wildto go from not being able to see your feet, to instantly being able tosee them again. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

The extra storage is great. We were very happyto be able to buy rabbit food in bulk. We did a couple of those 20#bags, but it just didn't stay fresh.

Plus, it's great for going to Costco and stocking up on meat and stuff like that. 

My mom loves Cali, btw. I emailed her the pic of her crawling out of the bag.  Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Carolyn

Stephanie,

I know exactly what you mean about buying the 20 lb. bags.With three rabbits, they must go through it very quickly too.Not only is the freezer convenient for that, but with your deliciouscooking, it's nice to know that you have storage if you want to make abig batch of something and freeze it. Definitely a moneysaver for the meat, especially if you buy in bulk.

Don't mindyou sending pictures of my baby girl to your mom_at all_. The more that love my babies, the better theyare for it. 



Hope Abby's been behaving and is over her spell of trouble. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

I guess she gave Valuran a heart attack last night, but other than that, she's been a good girl. For now.


----------



## slavetoabunny

:love:Such gorgeous babies!! Cali has the most glorious ears!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh, look at mygirl! She's got her arms wide open to hug her AuntieRaz!



I sure hope her glub doesn't get in the way! :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:shock:You are terrible Razz. Carolyn and Cali is gonna so kill ya. lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*





> "short people gotnobody..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She messed up that line for a reason! Itwas a Freudianslip!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry





>



Hey Laura,See if you can spotCarolyn in there somewhere... I think she's the one in the back withthe white skirt and the dark hair! 

I always wondered why she was so fond ofDorothy!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "short people gotnobody..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She messed up that line for a reason! Itwas a Freudianslip!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Laura,See if you can spotCarolyn in there somewhere... I think she's the one in the back withthe white skirt and the dark hair!
> 
> I always wondered why she was so fond ofDorothy!
Click to expand...



Oh my LOL :laugh:!

UPDATES YAY!!! Carolyn I just love the new pictures. I just love thepictures of Fauna especially.She has to be one of the mostsweetest bunniesI've ever seen.She really is abeauty and Cali girl, I swear she gets bigger with every picture.

Kisses to each of them :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Vickie


----------



## FreddysMom

ahem ...well look who Tucker's snuggling up with....o wow would you look at that its meee!! ...soo all you bunnynappers back up ...Tucker's miiiiiine! :X


----------



## Lissa

Tucker is SUCH a doll face.


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack: I was hoping youweren't going to see the new pictures of Tucker, FreddysMom.Yes, Tucker loved you, but I can assure you - he's forgotten alllllabout you by now. Out of sight, out of mind.

Lissa, I get a kick out of how you love Tucks. I have to admit, his attitude in this picture melts me. 






-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

It's my baby girl...


----------



## Carolyn

Her nose looks a bit red in that picture, but it's fine. :dunno:

NOT your baby. You already have a girl! :X

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh Carolyn! You're so mean! Zoey wants an older sister to show her the ropes!

_"Oh pretty please Carolyn, send Fauna to live with me!"_


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Lissa, I get a kick out of how you love Tucks. I have to admit, his attitude in this picture melts me.


Who wouldn't get a kick out of thatcute, innocent, sassylittle Tucker bucker? He's every bunnynapper'sdream. :inlove:



*note to self: kidnap Tucker while Carolyn's at work*


----------



## Carolyn

:faint: Look at my baby girlpray! :tears2: I love her so much. Shecan come here and live with us forever.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Lissa wrote: *


> He's every bunnynapper's dream. :inlove:




You like nightmares? It would be one if he were to be away from Tucker Town.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:gun:She's MINE!

I'd post picture of how much she loves me but I don't want to take over your thread so I'll just go add them to my thread...


----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> He's everybunnynapper's dream. :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like nightmares? It would be one if he were to be away from Tucker Town.
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

:muscleman:


----------



## Carolyn

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> I'd post picture of how much she loves me but I don't wantto take over your thread so I'll just go add them to my thread...




Don't worry about it. I'm certainly not! Just makesure you cut yourself out of the picture. I don't want to seehow much she loves you.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:shock:I'm not in the pictures, I'm on the other side of the fence behind the camera! :brat:


----------



## Carolyn

Look at That Adorable, Precious, Beautiful Baby Girl!!

I'm Soooo jealous. :X

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

onder:And guess what....

She's ALL MINE! :laugh:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Grabs Fauna and sneaks accross the border while Carolyn isgoogling over Zoey's pictures.*


----------



## Carolyn

Special for you,MBB:



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I'll let Zoey speak for me...






:hug:


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## ariel

Well I am not going to be drawn intothis Bunnynapping fiasco, I just wanted to say I love all the newpictures! (took ya long enough lady!!!!:foreheadsmack

May Fvaourites are, when Tucker is sitting up ears up just looking atus all, and Cali coming out of the bag and Fauna all snuggled up rightnext to the wooden chair, then again I like 'em all muahahhahaha but Ilike those ones the best.

The one with Cali with her arms out wide (last one) looks like she is saying "OK People enough already!" lol.

*****In my best oliver twist voice**** Please can I have more?

:love:


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wrote*


>


 Ok Changed my mind, I want Tucker!!!! I love a bunny with attitude, personality plus I say!!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Hey Laura,See if you can spotCarolyn in there somewhere... I think she's the one in the back withthe white skirt and the dark hair!




Hey!.....Carolyn's taller than *that*!! She'sprobably a bit perkier, too!


----------



## Carolyn

Well thank you, Jim.

I pay no mind to her jealous comments. We're friends because, amazingly-I thought, she doesn't seem intimidated by my beauty.

I do have to remember that she is a Very Witchy Woman - as voted onhere in the forum, and I pity her because she wants everything that Iam and I have: Personality, Poise, Tucker, Fauna, Cali, Freedom andFriends.

We all know what happened to the Wicked Witch in the end and where her nastiness and jealousy got her.

:no:

* * * * * * * *

To The Wizard of Oz fans out there:


Have you seen that they're releasing a copy of the movie with unseenclips? The TinMan, Scarecrow, and Dorothy dance in the haunted forest.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

ariel wrote:


> *****In my best oliver twist voice**** Please can I have more?


 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




:growl: MOOOOORRREE??? 

You want MORE?????

:zoro:





* * * * * * * * * *

:note: 

"Whoooo will buy this Wonderful Morning?

Such a Sky, I never did see!

Who will tie it up with a ribbon 

And put it in a box for me?..." 

:note:

* * * * * * * 

Love, 
A Fellow Oliver Twist Fan, 
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

ariel wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote*
Click to expand...





No one here could handle This - P E R I O D .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Carolyn you got some georgous buns out there. I would love Tucker tohangout in our place someday.

I love the Oliver Twist the old one.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Well Carolyn, if you ever have to give Fauna up,just send her north. So... uh... what would make you_have_ to give her up? :angel:


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wrote:*


> No one here could handle This - P E R I O D .


 I'd try!!! LOL


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Well thank you, Jim.
> 
> I pay no mind to her jealous comments. We're friends because, amazingly-I thought, she doesn't seem intimidated by my beauty.
> 
> I do have to remember that she is a Very Witchy Woman - as voted onhere in the forum, and I pity her because she wants everything that Iam and I have: Personality, Poise, Tucker, Fauna, Cali, Freedom andFriends.
> 
> We all know what happened to the Wicked Witch in the end and where her nastiness and jealousy got her.
> 
> -Carolyn


Okay, it's time to come clean. Carolyn'sright. I am intimidated by her stunning beauty and superiorintelligence. It bothers me that I just can't compete. I always feel soplain when I compare myself toher.



This work of art sums it up best. I willstop harassing Carolyn and spend my time meditating on my newartuntil I feel that I've come to terms with who I really am.



Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy

Now just look at how ever so beautiful _my_princess Fauna is. She's pretending so youwon't feel bad, but she *reeeally* wants to come homewith me. :colors:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Now just look at how ever so beautiful _my_ princessFauna is. She's pretending so you won'tfeel bad, but she *reeeally* wants to come home with me. :colors:


:gun:Back off from my princess... after all, I was the one who crowned her originally. :brat:


----------



## Carolyn

Noooooo StanleysMom, :nonono:

She wishes to have Stanley in Tucker Town with HER! 

* * * * *

:foreheadsmack: (These forum members can't read my rabbits at all. :disgust: )

* * * * * * * *


Raspberry, 

For God's Sake, don't insult our intelligence here! 

:bunnybutt: 


BE WHO YOU ARE!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

MBB,

You DO realize that now that My Baby Zoey is in my thread, that makes her 75% mine.

Bring it on, Sista. 

Post more pictures of Zoey here. I want to see that baby girl again!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:disgust:You are unbelievable Carolyn.

Don't mess with Zoey, Mocha wont like his girlfriend being taken away.:brat:

But _my_ Zoey's pictures are in _my_ thread that I took today.


----------



## Carolyn

:rofl: What an EXCELLENT :star: Avatar!!!

:great:

Don't even _think_ of deleting Zoey from here. Stand by yourchoices. You put her here - where she belongs and Everyone's Seen It. 

She's Mine - For LIFE!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I'll be alternating between that avatar and Mocha's "the Grinch" from last year.


----------



## Carolyn

Mocha's Grinch freaks me out. 

He looked like a moose - not the beautiful boy that he is.

And That's The Truth!

By the way, what do you have in store for Spicers? His name begins with an S like SSSantas!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Last year he was Rudolf... LOL.


----------



## Carolyn

Yup, that didn't work as well either.

You've hit it perfectly with Zoey.

Let's see what this year brings for The Boys.

You KNOW you can do better - as do I.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I don't think I'll be doing any more this year.I have so much homework since the end of semester is only 8 days afterwe get back from Christmas break so we are getting all our end of thesemester projects worth 10% of our mark and I barely have enough timeeach day to do what's due the next day. Then I write my diplomas andthem maybe I can make some new spring ones of the boys.

And what's wrong with Mocha as the Grinch?!






I think it sums his personality up well!


----------



## Carolyn

Blah Blah Blah...

With your artistic talents both in photography and computer graphics,it wouldn't take you more than 1/2 hour a Boy to get it right.

But Hey, if you don't care - why should I bother??

Sure, go with last year's. What the heck. :dunno: MAYBE no one will notice. 

It's not the greatest and it's not up to your abilities, but it's theeasy way out. Let's face it, we only take time for things we reallycare about.

Go for it. The only ones that will see it is The World.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Carolyn, I decided to let Fauna pick who she wanted to live with and she's decided...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Blah Blah Blah...
> 
> With your artistic talents both in photography and computer graphics,it wouldn't take you more than 1/2 hour a Boy to get it right.
> 
> But Hey, if you don't care - why should I bother??
> 
> Sure, go with last year's. What the heck. :dunno: MAYBE no one will notice.
> 
> It's not the greatest and it's not up to your abilities, but it's theeasy way out. Let's face it, we only take time for things we reallycare about.
> 
> Go for it. The only ones that will see it is The World.
> 
> -Carolyn


Then the whole world can see my Mocha's true colors. Ok,ok, so he isn't a grinch, he's a good boy and a big love but hey... he_used_ to be the Grinch!


----------



## Carolyn

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Carolyn, I decided to let Fauna pick who she wanted to live with and she's decided...




That is ADORABLE!

:faint:


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ariel wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one here could handle This - P E R I O D .
Click to expand...

Wanna Bet?


----------



## Carolyn

:rofl: at Tina and Ariel.

Big Bait catches Big Rat. :fishing:


-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Raspberry,
> 
> For God's Sake, don't insult our intelligence here!
> 
> :bunnybutt:
> 
> 
> BE WHO YOU ARE!
> 
> -Carolyn


Thanks babe! All I needed was theword!



Nowthings can go back to theway they used to be!I must come up with the perfect plan to get Calihere withBastian...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Ok so it's settled... Cali goes to RS, Tucker goes to Dajeti, and Fauna goes to live with Zoey up here in Canada!


----------



## Carolyn

I CAN SEE WHAT YOU'RE SAYING!

Nothing is Settled! No Plans have to be made!

My Bunnies going anywhere but here? Over My Dead Body!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

But Fauna _wants_ to come here!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh yea, is this avatar ok Carolyn? :bunnydance:


----------



## stanleysmommy

And I'm very happy you named my baby MBB! 

Carolyn, Stanley needs Fauna by herself or he would be a very jealous man.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Fauna comes here... not to you Stanleysmommy!


----------



## stanleysmommy

_*Nononononononononononoooooo!!!! *_


----------



## Carolyn

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Oh yea, is this avatar ok Carolyn? :bunnydance:





That is DEFINITELY Better!!!!

* * * * *


MBB and Stanleymommy, 

Fauna has one love other than me. Tucker Bucker. 

They all stay, And that's Final. 

If you really LOVED Fauna, you'd send your little ones to Tucker Town. 
Now how much do you love her? 

*silence* *silence* *silence*

I thought so. :disgust:


-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Rasp... I have a plan... Cali matches my haircolor... I will just have to visit and leave with a new hairextension... I will smuggle dat big ball of love down to you... forSebastian muhahahahhaa


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :rofl: at Tina and Ariel.
> 
> Big Bait catches Big Rat. :fishing:
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


 Better than catchin' nothin' LOL


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

Close your eyes...maybe she'll get the hint and GO AWAY! :X


----------



## slavetoabunny

:sunshine:Looking as cute as ever! Thanks for the smile this morning.


----------



## Shuu

Haha, that last one is hilarious! :love:


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh Carolyn they are so precious!:inlove:I cannot believe it, they look so close. Anycloserand they will be snuggling :shock2:. 

I love that last one. Too cute. It really does look like Tucker istelling her to close her eyes. I love the expression on Fauna's face.That beautiful little doll.

Vickie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

They look so sweet in that last picture!:mrsthumper:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, so sweet! Just look at 'em.

Too cute for words. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

I am so glad I hobbled over to thecomputer. OMG They look adorable. Awesome pics Sweetie. I just love thelast one.

Hug them babies for me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Any closerand they will be snuggling . Vickie




This is as much as they snuggle. They're not into laying allover each other, although I love it when bunnies do that. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

OMG!






So Adorable!

Ally


----------



## CorkysMom

VERY Cute!!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy

Now see here Carolyn, all you have to do is sendTucker with Fauna to me, and then send Cali along so she doesn't getlonely. Problem solved! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

All I have to say is:

:love:

And they aren't snuggling so I guess they'll never be good friends so Fauna came come live here! :angel:


----------



## Carolyn

I overheard Fauna whisper to Tucker the otherday that she'd never want to live anywhere but TuckerTown. She thinks rabbit people are kind of odd, although sheknows that they can recognize a good thing when they see it.


----------



## doodle

Aaaaww!! :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Carolyn, they are awesome pics. Someone musthave told them 'tis the season of Goodwill, and they decided to(nearly) snuggle. So darn cute 

Jan


----------



## Lissa

Now that is the cutest couple I have EVER seen. :inlove:


----------



## FlopsnWills

how cute are they?! ive been trying to catch upwith this thread, but theres just way too many pics! dont worry, im NOTcomplaining! is fauna a holland? they are both too cute, tuck remindsme of my william


----------



## FreddysMom

awwwwwwwwwww would you look at my Tucker! Youre taking such good care of him for me! 

Fauna looks beautiful as always ...and that one of them with their eyes closed is too funny!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ioverheard Fauna whisper to Tucker the other day that she'd neverwant to live anywhere but Tucker Town. She thinks rabbitpeople are kind of odd, although she knows that they can recognize agood thing when they see it.


Carolyn, you must be mistaken, Fauna was actually asking (and I quote)"why wont the broad take that annoying thing out of our faces?!"

:angel:If you don't want her anymore, you can send her here!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Bassetluv

Now _THAT_ is adorable!!!!

:mrsthumper:


----------



## ariel

This is my favourite picture!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I don't believe it for a minute!!! 

Who is that sweet bunny and _what did you do with Tucker_??


----------



## RO STAFF 2

:bunnydance:

Tucker Town update... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12822&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


>




Cali is ...such a sweet bunnie!! I think this is my favorite pic!
~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

Yup! That's my baby girl.She's a Love. 16 lbs. 6 ozs. Had very badfur mats and in trying to cut them out, accidentally cut her.Poor punkin had to get the cut glued and is on baytril for another fewdays. 

We think the mats were caused as a result of aUTI.I shouldkeep her on the baytril for6-8 weeks as it takes that long to really clean it out of hersystem. I hate the thought of having to give it to her as shehates it so much, but it's for the best. Just hope the docwill go along with me on it. Will see what I can do to mixthe baytril with something else so that it's not so repulsive to her.

Poor thing. So annoying that I did that.  

-Carolyn



(Jim, you had it right - I am owned by her.)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You have NOIDEA just how sweet Cali really is! 

Have you heard thelatest?



That rabbit has more patience than I do... 

She sure is forgiving too! 

Go check out Carolyn's post on SLG's thread. Poor Cali, bless her little tail!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Shoot, she beat me to it! Must have been posting at the same time! 

What can I say, we are back to thinking alike again!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> You have NOIDEA justhow sweet Cali really is!
> 
> That rabbit has more patience than I do...
> 
> She sure is forgiving too!




Yes, she's VERY forgiving and patient. Definitely has thatmarket cornered in our house. Although she flicks her headwhen I try to give her the baytril, as soon as I put her down, shekisses my hand. She knows I feel horrible and always is thereto reassure me that all is well. 

She is the sweetest, most thoughtful and unselfish animal I've ever met in my life. 

Oh, and Raspberry? Now I'm thinking like you? OhNo!! This means that those men with the white jackets will behere soon. NOT COOL!

:run:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh yeah, babe, VERY COOL!





Can you imagine how bad we could mess with the minds of a couple of shrinks?!?!?





They wouldn't know what to do with acouple of girls likeus!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Can you imagine how bad we could mess with the minds of a couple of shrinks?!?!?






Boy, I'd like to give that a shot!


----------



## coolbunnybun

those are some big ears!!!! dang it my text is still on top not bottom!!!!! ADMIN MOD HELP !
*



JimD wrote: *


> *Carolynwrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali is ...such a sweet bunnie!! I think this is my favorite pic!
> ~Jim
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolyn

*coolbunnybun wrote:*


> those are some big ears!!!! dang it my text is still on topnot bottom!!!!! ADMIN MOD HELP !
> *
> *






Yup - bigger than 32 oz. waterbottles.


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> (Jim, you had it right - I am owned by her.)




*HI, LADY !!!!*
:laugh:You caught that, eh?? I get so confused when I get more that one window open for RO.:embarrassed:

16 LBS !!!! She was around 13 when I saw her, I think. Wow!! 

Tootsie is about 10 lbs. and I think that about the limit for a NZ.

It's so sweet of her to forgive you. She's knows!

I nipped S'more's tail doing the same thing last week. Not bad...justenough to make her jump..._AND FOR ME TO GO INTO A COMPLETEPANIC!!_

Binkie HATED the Baytril, too. I ended up mixing it with banana babyfood. She tolerated it when I got to 3 parts baby food to 1 partBaytril.

Good to see you around!!!!

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

Yes, I caught that. I cracked up. It was totally on target.

I know about the panic you felt. My heart sank.Still does when I look at her. The guilt isunbelieveable. She's such a sweet little pumpkin to stilltrust me. I wouldn't go near me if I were her with a 10 footpole. If it had been Tucker or Fauna, they would've FREAKEDand would not let me live it down for weeks. Dogarnit...Istill get so mad at myself. I won't be doing that again bymyself, I'll tell ya that! When the vet even nicked her, Iwanted to just slam my head into a wall. That poor rabbit satthere and didn't flinch - either time. She's amazing. 

Thank you for bringing back my baby girl as an example of a bigbaby. She is just that. I wish everyone would get aFlemish. They're so incredible. No doubt thatwhenever I'm with her out and about, there are at least 3 people whomeet her and walk away wanting one. 

Was going to put the batril it in her water with some unsweetened applejuice, or use some unsweetened apple sauce and mix it in thatway. Just don't want it to go to waste. At leastwhen I syringe feed it to her, I know she's getting the full dose whenshe needs to. Your idea is a good one as well. Gladto hear that Binkie, Tootsie,and S'more are doingwell. Hope they all are. 

Hope your back is behaving and that you aren't having to lean on thatbeautiful cane of yours too much. Take it easy onyourself. Before ya know it, Halloween will be here andyou'll have to get things ready.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ...I wouldn't go near me if I were her with a 10 foot pole...


Meeither...



Carolyn with a sharp object scares me!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...I wouldn't gonear me if I were her with a 10 foot pole...
> 
> 
> 
> Meeither...
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn with a sharp object scares me!
Click to expand...

:laugh:
My bunnies think I shouldn't be allowed anything sharper than a tennisball.


----------



## jordiwes

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Iknow about the panic you felt. My heart sank. Stilldoes when I look at her. The guilt isunbelieveable.


Hey Carolyn!

I know totally how you feel. I brought Wesley to the vet the other dayand the vet said he had to have his ears cleaned. I held him in hisbunny burrito and he was just struggling like crazy because he hatedthe Q-tip in his ear. He was craning his head so far that I literallyfelt like I was going to faint!

But of course we got home and he acted like nothing happened.

Silly animals! If only they knew how much we worried!


----------



## Pipp

> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *
Click to expand...



Now THAT scares me! :shock:

Sorry for missing this thread earlier! (I miss a lot thesedays)









Poor Cali!! And poor Carolyn!!!!!! 


And believe me, I've inadvertently done all sorts of things to my poorpets.  Pipp was on the arm of my EasyBoy and Inudged her, which usually makes her jump across to the bed, but thistime she slipped and fell on the floor. Then shetried to hop away and couldn't!  It was soscary! Luckily by morning she was moving around a bit, and itslowly improved, andby the time the vet opened, it was prettymuch business as usual. Must have been a sprain or strain.&lt;whew&gt; Dodged thatbullet. I felt so awful!!! :baghead


Meanwhile, here's a big hug from me and my gang to you and your gang! 

:hug:

(I'd type a lot more, but this:censored2 computer'sjust going to eat it again!)





sas :wave:, pipp :bunnydance:,dashing dill:bunny17,radar &amp;darry :toastingbunsandsherry :brownbunny the former foster bun


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Carolyn with a sharp objectscares me!




It's not only sharp objects that I can be dangerous with.

Hey Razzamattazz...Looky what I found! 






You're so Pretty!

* * * * * * *

Jordiwes,

Icompletely understand what you mean. AlthoughCalicame across as if she could've caredless thatshe was in the hospital, Ijust wanted to get my baby in andback home as quickly aspossible. Tucker and Faunanever would've gone thateasy onme.It makes me So Mad atmyself. This morning she was running from me, which stinksbecause it just goes to show how much she's grown to hate thesetreatments. I really have to get something to disguise thetaste. If I am able to get more baytril from the doctor, Idon't want it to be such a struggle for her to take it.

* * * * *

Pipp,

Thank you for sharing that story. It's so unsettling andannoying when you mess up your little ones. It shows greatstrength, though, that you admitted it - 

UNLIKE RaspberrySwirl aka: Little Miss Perfect. :vomit:NOT!! 

I understand your panic - completely. I was very much in thesame mode. Don't want to ever experience thatagain. Sometimes it's a curse and a blessing knowing howquickly things progress with rabbits and how stress effectsthem. It's hard not to feel panic when you see them notacting perfectly normal. I immediately turn intotheCALL 911 mindset.

I do hope all is well with you and yours and you find the perfect roommate. Hope that search is over.

Thank the Good Lord It's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Is Sebbie under that hair somewhere?

:roflmao:

Sorry, Razz, couldn't resist.


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Is Sebbie under that hair somewhere?
> 
> :roflmao:






:shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It was the"BIG HAIR" era ladies!

I'm just not even going to go there with you... :X

Of course there is thatphoto ofCarolyn with her "special friend" at the bunny party... And Laura inthe wet t-shirt contest...I might be able to find them if I look alittlebit...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

You guys are terrible.



:wave:Carolyn, how are you doing these days.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> It was the"BIG HAIR" eraladies!


Apparently now RaspberrySwirl is into no hair at all! 






:laugh:_*Runs away before she gets hit.*_


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I'm just not even going to go there with you... :X






Prey-Tell!!! Did we shut her up - even for a moment, perhaps???:faint:

Good Night Lucy!!! :bed:

I never thought the day would come. :happyrabbit:



* * * * * *

:laugh:Nice comments MBB, Laura and SPM.

I'm doing Wonderfully, SPM. Hope you and yours are as well.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

You know me, can't resist posting that picture every chance I get.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> ... And Laura in the wett-shirt contest...


Hey, it was a WATER BALLOON FIGHT!

Admittedly, choosing to wear a white shirt was a most unfortunateandregretable decision, but I hadn't planned on being beat(plus the hangover clouded my judgement that morning when I wasdressing).


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aww Poor Razz,


----------



## JimD

:colors:I was looking for this picture. It's sofunny that the only bag she can get into is the empty food bag....isthat a 25 or 50 lb?


----------



## Carolyn

:wave:Jim, 



It's a 50 lb. bag.  

My poor baby girl does havea UTI. I guess it's kindof a good thing that the nick happened because it got her on Baytrilsooner than later. Hate having to continue givingit to her for another 6 weeks, but it's the only way. I justhope the UTI is all it is. Poor punkin. She's sucha brave, strong, and loving little one though. 

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee

Poor Cali. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Carolyn

*naturestee wrote: *


> Poor Cali. I hope she feels better soon!




Thanks a lot, Naturestee. 

Best to you and yours as well.


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, Carolyn. If I can just get these darn kittens healthy, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## bunnydude

So sorry about Cali. I'll be thinking of her, and I hope she makes a speedy recovery:clover:.


----------



## Carolyn

Kittens???

I don't know what's wrong with them, but will definitely say a prayerfor the little ones. They're in good hands under yourcare. 

:sickbunny:

It's so hard to see the little ones sick or under the weather, isn'tit? I wish it was me instead. Don't let them guilttrip you over the treatments needed. Hope they're spry andcausing havoc before the end of the day.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*bunnydude wrote:*


> So sorry about Cali. I'll be thinking of her, and I hopeshe makes a speedy recovery:clover:.






Thanks to you too, Bunnydude! inkpansy:


----------



## Pipp

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Mypoor baby girl does havea UTI. I guess it's kind ofa good thing that the nick happened because it got her on Baytrilsooner than later. Hate having to continue givingit to her for another 6 weeks, but it's the only way.



Oh, poor Cali!! (And see?The nick was meant to be!)

I've been having a few UT issues with Pipp, and so far carrot juice hasbeen the life saver. With the sugar, it means noother treats, but I spike the juice with half water and give it to herin a syriinge, and she just chug-a-lugs it.






And I do believe Haley was mixing her Baytril with carrot juice aswell, that might be something to try, unless you have a vet



who makes up that delicious banana formula



,in which case... never mind! 

Here's hopingit's a simple UTI that goes awayquickly!





Give the not-so-little angel a pat for me!





And have a drink yourself.



Then you'll both feel better. :hug1



sas :wave:, pipp :bunnydance:, dill :bunny17and sherry:brownbunnyandradaranddarry:toastingbuns


----------



## JimD

Awwww.. ... poorCali-gurl .

Good thing she's got the bestest bunnie-mommy to care for her.

Sendinggood thoughts and prayers for a speedy and uneventful recovery.

Give her a hug and a kiss from me!!

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun

Poor Cali - and 6 weeks of Baytrilis no fun for her mom either! Hope it soon clears up - Fauna will haveto let the bf be nice to Cali now 

Jan


----------



## Lissa

Poor Cali. I hope she feels better now. 

Do you have any more recent pictures of the bunnies?


----------



## Carolyn

You're all so sweet. :tears2:I never expected so many replies and get well thoughts. 

I climb into Cali's cage with her to give her the syringe, and put thesyringe up to her mouth, when she goes to bite it, *squirt* - she getsa dose. Doctor wants me to make sure she gets the full doseat the right times, and I just haven't been brave enough to mess withputting into something she won't like. 

Unsweetened cranberry juice was recommended to me by Gypsy.Can't hurt. I'm sure glad she's got that baytril as wellthough. 

Thank you all so very very much! I can't tell you how touched I am. 

A drink sounds like a good idea. Looks like I'll have to geta bottle of wine to have with dinner tonight. Thanks for theidea, Pipp. 

Sending much love and hugs to all of you. 

Lissa, hope you are feeling well these days; and to the rest of you, besure to give your babies a kiss and hug for me and if they return it,that's from me back to you...if not, just assume that you don't deserveit and you need to spoil them more. urplepansy:

Thanks so much, everyone. With all those positive healthy,loving thoughts, I don't see how my baby can't get better sooner ratherthan later. 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Fauna will have to let the bf be nice to Cali now
> 
> Jan




Her Highness has let him pet her a few times, but she watches to see that it doesn't go on too long. 

:waiting:

:disgust:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I have not seen aFlemish in person. Acouple of rabbit shows I went to,had Flemish but were alreadysold and taken home beforeI got to see them.
Seeing Cali in the 50lb. bag makes mehopethatthe next showwill have some Flemish.

Get Well Cali!

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> You're all so sweet. :tears2:I never expected somany replies and get well thoughts.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> -Carolyn




"That's what you do in a herd.You look out for each other."


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh my, I don't know how I missed this! I hope Cali gets better soon, the poor baby girl.

Give her kisses for me!


----------



## JimD

How's our big girl today?? :?


----------



## Carolyn

Punkin got Very Angry at that syringe today, butmanaged to give it to her without picking her up.Yay! Thanks for asking Jim, and thank you PetBunny and MBBfor your well wishes. 

She's a piece of work. She just loves her sister so much thatlast night when Fauna was in her own cage, Cali hopped in.:shock: Fauna ran over to her, climbed up on her back andCali sensed right away that Fauna did not wish to share herplace. She beat feet out of that cage and away from Fauna asfast as lightening. 

You should've seen that small cage with two rabbits in it - especiallyone Cali's size. She's a piece of work. Fauna hasmanaged to get groomed by both slaves, I mean, rabbits. :bath:

Hope all of you and yours are well!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

I'm glad you were able to give her meds withouttoo much hassle. I gave meds to S'more the same way when she would letme. It was a lot less stressful for her as compared to the burritomethod.She ended up biting the tip completely off one of thesyringes....had to toss it in the trash.
I've still got a bit of a "big bunnie phobia". Tootsie still hasn't letme pick her up for more than a second or two before she flails aroundto get loose. I've just got to stick with it (think Big Kahuna).


----------



## Pipp

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Youshould've seen that small cage with two rabbits in it - especially oneCali's size.


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Unsweetened cranberry juice was recommended to me by Gypsy.
> 
> -Carolyn


....and all of the crasins she wants!!

How's she doing today?
And, how are YOU doing....Ms. BunnieNurse?

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks for asking.

Her and Fauna have really bonded during this time. Can't keepthem away from cuddling each other. Poor Tucks seems to befeeling somewhat left out. One wouldn't think he'd mind theway he acts, but I think he does. Extra attention for Tucksnow. 

Cali's doing really well.  Thought about youyesterday, Jim, when I went to give her the meds without picking herup. 

Her tail no longer is wet, her matted fur is no longer being an issue,and I'd say we're very well on our way to her health being completelyrestored. :colors:

What a shame about the Crocodile Hunter, ey? Never expected astingray to get him in the end. Such sad news about a guythat gave so much of his love, heart, and life to educate us to respectall animals, no matter how big or small. He will be sorelymissed by many. 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a restful, relaxing, rejuvenating weekend. 

Pipp, still haven't gotten film for the camera, but someday when thathappens, I'll be sure to post pictures of the sisters keepingcompany. I think Fauna likes cuddling up to her Big LittleSister. The size comparison is so cute, but there is noquestion of a doubt who is in control. 

Happy Tuesday, Everyone! 

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee

OMG I can't wait for pics of Fauna and Cali together!

And I'm really glad to hear she's feeling better!:happydance


----------



## JimD

So glad to hear that Cali's doing better!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

YAY! Amazing what true feelings an illness can bring out in our babies. Hope the'Love' continues when Cali is all better 

Jan


----------



## JimD

Thought I'd copy this to the Tucker Town Blog for ALL to see.

It's amazing how much Cali has grown. Go back to the first page of this thread to see!!



.....and lookie those two snuggled together!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks for bumping this up, Jim.

Fauna's the common denominator between Cali and Tucks. Justwanted to show you how close she has gotten to Cali. Sheloves her sister, even though she pulls the "I'm the big sister, I knowbetter" routine with Cali.


----------



## Carolyn

Sorry, I don't recall how to post more than one picture in a reply.


----------



## Carolyn

I'm really happy to say that I no longer needthe crab net to capture Tucks. I don't know how it happened,but one day a few months ago, I just reached down and he let me pickhim up, cuddle him and put him back in his cage when the night wasover. I'm crossing my fingers hoping that by telling youthis, I don't jinx it! He's been so great.

As you can tell, their favorite place to cuddle up together is under the rocking chairs.


----------



## pamnock

Thank goodness! I did NOT like my baby being chased with the crab net 



Pam :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww, doesn't this just warm your heart? Who'd have thought this would ever happen?

Great to see pics of your babies again (and about time to, may I add). I can just imagine Cali leaping onto the b/f chest - he must havepretty strong ribs .

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I love the "aerial" shot. Fauna looks like a tiny little baby beside Cali! 

It's great seeing them snuggle together.


----------



## jordiwes

Oh, look at them! They're looking fabulous!

Hugs and kisses to them and you, Carolyn!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Cali and Fauna cuddling? I never thought I'd seethe day! That picture has warmed my day Carolyn, so great to see yoursweet babies again!:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

:hug:


----------



## Haley

I love this one:






If looks could kill! Cali girl is definitely dissaproving of this photo shoot


----------



## JimD

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Pipp

OMG, a Tucker/Cali/Fauna fix!!





And there's peace in the valley!!! (Well, in TuckerTown)





Call the UN! It can be done!





:hug:Hugs and nose pats to all!







sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Carolyn,i want Cali!,look how big andbeautiful she is!





I just love the pictures of Cali and Fauna together,i love how big Calilooks next to sweet littlepetite Fauna,i really really loveFauna's colouring,she is such a pretty little thing!

I'm so happy for you Carolyn,that everything worked out between those two beautiful girls 


and Tucker is as handsome as ever 

cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Carolyn, your babies are so beautiful.

How much does Cali weigh?

You are so lucky that they are all bonded.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing

My husband looked at Cali and was like that is a Diva.


----------



## naturestee

What beautiful pics, Carolyn! I showedthe pics of Cali and Fauna to my hubby to prove that big bunnies andlittle bunnies can get along (he's worried about Oberon being with Feyand Sprite). Does Tucker like Cali too, or does he stay away?


----------



## Carolyn

Greetings! 

I wrote a long reply to everyone the other day, but the picture I triedto attach was too big and it wiped out everything I wrote.Had to walk away before I smashed my computer. 

Pipp, there's not total peace in Tucker Town. Tucks stillwon't give Cali a break. Chases her down like she's somekinda criminal. :rollseyes

Thanks for the compliment about Fauna-Girl, Cheryl. She wasmy Christmas Cardthis year as it was her turn, and boy, did Iget a lot of compliments on her good looks. She's such a goodgirl. Just like your little one.

Hi Susan! Cali-Flower is 19 lbs. at this point. Shethinks she only weighs 2 lbs. though. :craziness

JadeIcing, Thank your husband for calling my baby a Diva.She'd never know it by the way she acts. Best to keep him inyour neck of the woods because she just loves men. I'm sureshe could melt him in moments...even guys that don't particularly carefor animals love her. I think they're fascinated by her sizevs. her personality. They just can't believe how loving sheis. She will chase down a man to get some pets.Took a bite out of JimD's sneaker when he didn't hop to fast enough topet her. 

Greetings Naturestee, I'll have to look up the post on Oberonwith Fey. From my experience, it's not the 'big' bunnies thatare the ones to worry about with bonding - it's the littlesquirts. Tucker isn't as long as one of Cali's ears, but hethinks he's a brut. Cali thinks she's Tucker's 4 lbs. ofweight, and the way Tucker acts, he thinks he's her 19 lbs.(They're nuts!) Fauna doesn't care what her size is...sheknows she's The Queen of Everything.

Hope all of you and your babies are happy and healthy!


----------



## cheryl

Hi Carolyn!

I was just wondering howyouradorablefur kids are going?

Would love an update,and maybe a picture or two:sunshine:

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Cheryl13 and My Baby Girl, Chocolate Angel Bunny!! 

My babies are all doing well, *knock on wood*! 

Fauna's been playin me in the morning. She will stand on herhind legs and Beeeggggg when she really wants out of the cage for somemorning run time. I leave Cali out all night, and thismorning, Fauna kept standing up when I'd walk by the cage (quite achallenge with her dewlap!). Of course, I let her out and shewas just as happy ascould be. 

Cali continues to make Jesse jump, which I find very funny!She'll go to kiss his feet and if he doesn't acknowledge her or jump togive her attention, a little love nibble will certainly get his focuswhere it needs to be! It cracks me up!

Tucks is great. He so loves to sit in the sun. It'salways such a good reminder to me to soak up all the good in life andtake time out to enjoy it. 

Hope all is well with you and your babies. When you're readyto make plans for me to get Chocolate Bunny, just say the word and I'mthere.


----------



## JimD

Hi Carolyn!!!!!
I was going through some older threads and found these.
I don't think I ever saw them before......

Look at the contrast between their sizes!!!!!!! Little Tucker-buckbarely fits in the crook of Buck's arm. And as for Cali....well.....who's holding her steady while Buck's clipping??


Can we have permission to use them in the Nail Clipping thread in the RO library??leaseplease:

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote:*


> Little Tucker-buck barely fits in the crook of Buck's arm.And as for Cali....well .....who's holding her steady while Buck'sclipping??
> 
> 
> Can we have permission to use them in the Nail Clipping thread in the RO library??leaseplease:
> 
> ~Jim






Absolutely Jim. :bunnydance:

As content as Cali was with Carl, Jim, he still was eager to get hernail clipping session over with - especially the first time he did itto her. I was too chicken to attempt it myself and withCarl's great attitude about being The Big Kahuna, even he was curioushow well he'd pull it off. Cali absolutely meltedfor him. Fauna would give a fight, and Tucker was justterrible the way he's squirm on Carl. We would laugh at howmuch harder Tucker's nails were to clip than Cali's. 

It's really too bad that he never had a Flemish. He wasthrilled when I got Cali because he said he could live ownership of herthrough me. He wanted one so badly. Now he's gotApollo and Ben to look after. 

I think Cali loves men so much as a result of Carl being her first real experience with aman. 

Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Pipp

Yikes, I missed your post from a couple weeksback! It must have been during the five minutes I've spentworking on stuff that pays.  

Tucker, you live Cali alone! :nono 

Sun?You have sun there? The littleroundbright yellow fuzzy thingI remember from mydistant past? FedEx collect!

And remind Jesse how much pedicures cost these days. He's avery luckydood!! (Heck, he'sa lucky dude just beingthere).  






(Pipp bites my nails, btw. Nobody believes me!'Nah, I'm nota quivering bundle of neuroses,myrabbit loves me!' Uh, sure... :craziness).

Off to finish this b**k! (At least I'm into editingnow). Glad all seems well.:hug2:



sas et al:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl

Hi Carolyn!

Your babies sound like so much fun!,Cali's a laugh,what a girl,it'sfunny how you said that she gave Jesse a little love nibble,i had tosmile at that because i could just imagine Cali doing that..she's theprincess and everyone must pay attention to her..you know!

Aww and Fauna and Tucker are just the best! 

Hehe just look at Cali laying there on the tablewhile she gets her nails clipped,she looks huge there

Oh Carolyn,i always enjoy hearing about your fur kids

Ohh and Chocolate Bunny waves her little paw hello

Glad to hear you are all well

cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh wow! I so missed these latest posts! Fauna is SO adorable and Cali is stunning as well. Oh and I musn't leave Tucker out!

So glad to hear they are all well... so when are you sending them to Canada? I mean I'm almost at 4, what's 3 more? LOL.


----------



## m.e.

Cali is just gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

*m.e. wrote: *


> Cali is just gorgeous :inlove:




If only she knew it like Fauna and Tucker did. Last night andthis morning, I told her more times than I can cound that she is soooopretty and she just looks up at me like, "Aww, you're just sayinthat. Do you really mean it?"

Giggled all the way through your note, Pipp. Toofunny! I'll remind him that pedicures aren't cheap.The funny thing is that he asks for it, I swear! Last night,she put her two paws up on hislegsand waitedpatiently for a good five minutes of being perched on him and nudginghim before she nibbled. TOTALLY bf's fault because he ignoredher. When she did nibble, he looked at me and said"Heeeyyyy!" to her. No sympathy from me! Mysympathy went out to Cali and I said to him, "Well! What didyou expect?!" He laughed. He's teasing her as muchas she's doing it to him. What a game they have going on.

Oh, Chocolate Bunny!!!! I love you sooooo much!Cheryl, if you only had a slight clue how much I adore that littlepumpkin of yours. Give my baby girl a kiss for me and tellher that she always has a place in the USA to stay. Thatrabbit completely melts my heart. I know Ikeepsaying it, but if you could feel the love I have in my heart for her,you'd know how hard it is not to express it when I see herpictures.

MBB, I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of Uno. I guessmisery does love company because when you described that you feel thesame way about mornings as Zoey's face, I had to laugh. Bythe way, I've ordered Border Patrol not to give you directions toTucker Town should you try to sneak by and get my babies. 

This is kinda the look I get from Cali when I tell her she'sbeautiful.You can tell she's notconvinced.


----------



## JimD

My Cali-gurl is so pretty!!!!

.........'member this one??......what a little cuddle-bug Tucker is!!!!!


----------



## cheryl

Hehe just look at those little lips on Tucker boy,what a gorgeous little guy :kiss:

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> My Cali-gurl is so pretty!!!!
> 
> .........'member this one??......what a little cuddle-bug Tucker is!!!!!




:laugh:Sure do remember that! Good Lord, how those two suckedup to each other was sickening and just plain wrong. :disgust:

Cheryl, some started calling him Tucker Pucker.He's such a ham. Here's a picture of someone else hugginghim. Big Phoney that he is.


----------



## naturestee

Can I please see more pics of your crew?






Love, Oberon the Beggar


----------



## Carolyn

*naturestee wrote: *


> Can I please see more pics of your crew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Oberon the Beggar




Oh Good God! :faint:

Your wish is my command, Oberon! I'll get some new pictures this week. 

How could anyone say no to you??? 

All I want to do is reach into the screen and mush you with love. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

I say we use that picture everytime we want new pictures from someone.


----------



## cheryl

Tucker pucker..how suitable,he has the most cutest little wips 

Oh i just love that picture of Oberon!,i love that look he's got going on there

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Oh i just love that picture of Oberon!,i love that look he's got going on there




hahahaha....no doubt. What a Poor Pitiful Pumpkin face!

JadeIcing's right...it's a great picture to use.

What a little begger!


----------



## cheryl

*naturestee wrote: *


> Can I please see more pics of your crew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Oberon the Beggar


:waiting:Hmmm..were waiting

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn

:embarrassed:Will get on that.


----------



## cheryl

Hey Carolyn :wave:

How is everything?,how are the bunnies going?......anything weird or wonderful going on over there?

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing

Ditto. I have been wondering how you are.


----------



## CrazyMike40

Double Ditto, How are you and the crewCarolyn


----------



## Greta

triple ditto. how have you been? 



Oh, and WE NEED PICS! how can you possible deny this sweet face... Or, should I say, this command? 



*naturestee wrote: *

Can I please see more pics of your crew?






Love, Oberon the Beggar


----------

